# BFP IUI Friends,Bumps & Babes Part 32



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Happy chatting all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i hear the sound of bated breath as we wait for minkey news!!

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes and with one whole brand new page all for Minkey News how exciting!!
As soon as I know something you will too. Hopefully she is now or soon to be in theatre and meeting that lil one very soon.
Love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Just heard - Clarice Florence was born at 15.25 6lbs 12oz all doing well!!

Well done Minkey. Enjoy your wonderful time getting to know your wonderful new addition to your family.

Much love and congratulations,

Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF CLARICE FLORENCE!!!!*  

well done Minkey!!!
now is it pronounced Clareece or Clarriss? 
love kj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Wowzee - well done Minkey!! Congratulations to you, dh and Agatha on the birth of Clarice - what a pretty name.  Hope you have a speedy recovery 
xxx Kirsty


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Kj - well there is a health club around here called Clarice and we pronounce it Clarriss so have to see if Minkey is pronouncing this wee ones name the same way or not.

You OK hun? Ho'w litttlie paper work going?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Congratulations Minkey, Dh and Agatha on the safe arrival of.........

[fly]    Clarice Florence !!!   [/fly]

Enjoy Love Starr and Daisy xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Minkey - Congratulations on the birth of Clarice Florence*​
 ​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie thanks for asking..paperwork coming out of ears for baby bro but one more meeting tomoz and then sit back and wait for panel and ratifcation to be over. 
Littlies first hearing is on fri and we hope, if they've got everything in order this time  we'll hear after that what the date for the final hearing will be 

baby bro and FM were over this avo..a sort of 'official' meeting for us to 'meet' him whereas its all been for littlies contact before. dh came home from work early to see him as hasnt seen him since Dec. baby bro is just such a stunner and very much like littlie, diff colouring but some cheeky chops personality..its starting to feel exciting  

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Minkey, DH & Agatha - Congrats on the birth of your daughter hope you are all doing well.


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Forgot to say new photos in my gallery


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

CONGRATS TO MINKEY,DH & AGATHA
WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE CLARICE
ENJOY EVERY MINUTE​


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi peeps

What fab news to log on to see eh??!!

Kj-wow cant believe how quick its all going with ickle bro,so chuffed for you all.

Jo-Love your new pics hun.

Huge apologies for being c$$p at keeping up,I have not been v.well,my iron levels hit a low and just something daft like brushing my teeth has wiped me out,feel useless with the twins at the mo cos I have no energy,hopefully my iron tablets will kick in soon.Got m/w tomorrow so will see how that goes,I am sure this baby is going to be huge,I have got a permanent gard lump under my ribs,very boney.

Right gotta go and tuck harry in cos all I can here on the monitor is da da da da da

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

What a great start to the thread.

Congratulations Minkey - what a lovely name

Kelly not long to go hun, hope the iron tablets kick in sson x x

KJ all go in your house then, how exciting. Hope it all goes smoothly for you

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm hoping this will insert a picture of Clarice from Minkey's DH yesterday.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw so cute 

kelly hope you start to get some energy back soon hun 

jo lovely news pics..they're looking so grown up..sitting up too. love the pics of all 4 of them. is it you taking these pics..they are really lovely!

kj x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

[fly][size=18pt] Congratulations Minkey, DH and Agatha on the birth of Clarice [/fly]

Hello to everyone else. Have done my back in so can't sit at computer for long. Wrote a long post yesterday and lost it.

Love to all and catch up soon.

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!
Kelly - hope those iron tabs kick in soon. Have you tried spatone too? Sounds pretty nasty for you. Much love 

Doods- what have you done to your back hun? Not a good time to be doing things on the home straight and all that! Can you get up to physio at NHS hosp? They are pretty good here and see pg woman esp and quickly, does yours do same? Hope it gets sorted v soon so you can enjoy your last few weeks before your new addition arrives. How was weight est of bubs BTW? Good news for natural delivery? Hope so  

KJ - hope all going well and wow June is not far off now!

Candy - you all ok?

Love to all. You got good weekends planned? We're off to a 2nd bday party tomorrow and my parents for brunch on sun. Hope weather nice for some walks and chillin too.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie

Have you seen the BFP thread.Lady on there called Jayshree- lets just say she is gonna have her hands well and truly full  

Well My iron tablets must be working cos I feel so much better today and I have only been taking them for 2 days   infact I have been nesting today,knackered now and so stiff but hey I got lots done,only 5 weeks to go  

Charlie-aww thanks for sharing the pic of Clairice-how gorgeous is that little girl eh??!! enjoy the party hun.

Doods- hope your back ache geys better soon hun.


Right love to all,must go and eat someting cos my tummy is rumbling
Kelly x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

omicrikey kelly - that's amazing for Jayshree!  Glad your iron levels are getting better - it's amazing how washed out you feel when you are low.  Steady with that nesting, though.  Don't want to overdo it      How does this stage of pregnancy with a singleton compare with your twin pg?  Sounds like you feel just as big and uncomfortable.

Doods - how's that back?  We can get lovely aromatherapy massages for pregnant ladies at our maternity hospital as well as physio - hope you can get something to help you.  Would a maternity belt help?

Jo - your children are all so beautiful - what a lucky family, and great piccies.

Charlie - thanks for posting the pic, Clarice looks absolutely yummy.  Can't wait to hear all about it from Minkey.

kj - how old is little bro, or can't you say?  hope the meet went well.

Had a busy day at the park and animal farm with the boys.  I feel like we've turned a corner as this is the first time I've been able to take them for a proper walk on my own in the park and to see the animals without having reins or a buggy.  They are much more sensible now (although still inclined to leg it off in a random direction   ) so that will give us much more freedom to do stuff this summer.  I say summer, but we are forecast snow tomorrow   what the......?! 
Also been busy with dh building some raised beds to grow some veggies in but I hurt my back lugging buckets of top soil from the delivery on the drive - idiot!   so that hurts a lot and now I can't finish the job unless I can borrow a wheelbarrow off a mate - fingers crossed.
byee xxx Kirsty


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

your poor back kirsty..take it easy. growing veggies is fab..you'll really enjoy it and so will the boys 
baby bro is 7 months, so will be 9 months when placed, hopefully 
hasnt the weather been fab....sooooo springlike ..we've been outside all day long..but cant believe its going to snow 
have lovely weekends everyone

kj x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to MINKEY, DH and AGATHA ON THE ARRIVAL OF CLARICE. WITH LOTS OF LOVE N.LASS,THOMAS AND GRACE XXX


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry haven't been online for a while. Been away at my mums and going back to work on 22nd so been making most of all my time with Thomas and Grace. Off to Scotland for a while but will catch up on all everyones news as soon as I can. Just wanted to say that I think of my FF alll the time...even when I'm not online! Take care, Love N. Lass x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hope your enjoying the weekend.  We had a nice day in Longleat Safari Park yesterday, Owen really enjoyed it, especially the wolves!  We took Morgann with us because she is impetigo free and my mum looked after Kerys & Sian, Kerys is much better most of her scabs have dried up and fallen off but Sian still has a few red ones and one big one which looks like a bed sore because its at the back of her head where she lays.  Poor thing, I just hope Morgann doesnt catch it now.

NL - Hope you have had a good time with Thomas & Grace, hope Scotland is good.

KJ - Hope you have enjoyed your day in the garden, its a lovely day here but a bit chilly, cant believe its going to snow, I was going to get my garden furniture out today too!  Yes it is me taking the pictures of the children, I cant afford to take them to a professional.

Morgan - Glad you had a good day out with the boys, hope your back is feeling better soon.

Kelly - Hope your feeling better soon, I suffered with Iron deficiency too I hate taking Iron tables but I must admit after about a week I did feel like I had a bit more energy.  Take it easy, dont do too much nesting.

Hi to everyone else, Im off now to do a mountain of Ironing, Im planning on finishing by 9pm so I can have a pizza and watch a DVD but I think im going to have to spread it over two nights there is so much!

x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Thought you ladies might not have seen the Independent today but this news of the additives they trying to ban is fab if some what scary here is the link to the products...
http://www.actiononadditives.com/Products

I cannot believe that they feel the need to put yellow colouring in ambosol liquid & gel - deerrrrr why?! Let alone the to be banned ones in Calpol!!!

Happy reading and I can hear you all saying Oh my G*d to everyone you read!

Must fly.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

KJ you jinxed it ..... but what a lovely finish to weekend, snowmen ! can't wiat to get the boys outside

Congratulations Minkey, DH and Agatha on the birth of Clarice, can't wait to meet her x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello  

Got out of hospital on Friday afternoon, but this the first chance I have had to post - will only be quick though!

Thank you for all your good wishes, we are doing fab as a family of 4!  Clarice looks just like Agatha did at that age but with fairer hair.  It is pronounced "Clariss" for those asking!  

She is doing well, a much more demanding feeder than Agatha though & as a result we got practically no sleep last night.  DH is in bed now catching up & typically she is finally fast asleep.............

I found the whole c-section experience worse this time, but I think that may be because I was more anxious as I knew what to expect.  I have to say the hospital was totally fab, I was a little worried having just moved here, not really seen it etc but they were great.

Very glad to be home though and Agatha just adores her little sister (a bit too much at times   )

Love to all,

Minkey x

PS Might just update the list too


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

*BUMPS* 

Doods28 - EDD 28/04/08
KellyDallard - EDD 17/05/08
CandyKidd - EDD
Scousemouse - EDD 23/06/08

*BABIES  
January* 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Smcc - Ryan Oliver & Joshua Daniel born 21/03/08

*April*
Minkey - Clarice Florence born 02/04/08
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Minkey - great for you to pop in and a new list, fab! Great to see your ticker with clarice on there as 4 days old arww! Hope she gets that appetite filled up real soon and slows down a bit for you so you get some rest v soon. Sure she is just tanking on up at mo, keep up the good work hun. Bet Agatha is made up and has lots of hugs and kisses for her new sister, bless her. You take it easy now and get those stitches healing. Shout when Dh goes back to work and you need anything, I'll not intrude, just dump and run - but ask if you need supplies - just ask!

Kelly - glad your feeling more perky hun. Wow nesting! Not long now. You all prepared?

Doods - how are you, is your back any better? All Ok with you?

Morgan - how's your back after all that gardening? You look after yourself lovey! Wow your boys are getting such big boys and you are so brave to take them out with no reigns or pushchair! How is the house coming on, is all getting sorted now and you getting on with garden now?

NL - Oh back to work hun, poo pants. Make the most of those last moments with the lil ones full time. Hey when you on hols to scotland then? Sounds fun.

Wow Quads for that lady you guys mentioned - hhoooweee!

KJ - oh lil baby bro sounds so cute, got any photos to drool over? Bet you cannot believe the path your life is taking you at mo eh? Double buggy soon then?! Fab he'll be around the crawling stage then and oh he can decorate your kitchen with food fest weaning time! Makes me go all goey just thinking of your lovely family all complete at last   .

Hope you all had a good weekend, much snow? Was surprised at amount of snow and size of flutters here. Bit of a shock to be so cold again after lovely sunnny time.
Dh's at work so just catching up. Had a lovely weekend. Friends birthday party good yesterday and iduna was such a good girlie, was very proud then a visit to my parents today was nice brunch. 
Drove past a  few houses too as a few more on market now, hope a house will be right for us soon. I'd like the house moving and all that over and done with, feels like a very long haul doing things in two sections like this but hey ho puts us in a good position. One of the houses we liked the look of is sooo close to Willow's grave meaning I could pop there so much more with iduna but not sure if we want to live in that location or not - we are used to the country more than the town, oh decisions decisions.

Take care all.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Minkey - Huge congratulations.  What lovely names your two have.  Sorry you had a tough time with the C section but I'm glad the hospital was good.

KJ - Wow - v exciting about Littlie's brother.  I'll keep everything crossed for a smooth ride this time.


Well, here the plot thickens...  You know I got that faint BFP twelve days after IUI, then still faint on day 14 when my period arrived?  Well, AF proceeded as normal then stopped as usual.  Then I had one day without bleeding then it started again and continued today.  It was all a bit weird so I thought I'd do a pregnancy test to check it was all over so we could try again this month...

The test was a bright BFP.  So I've seen the emergency doctor who examined me and said that my cervix is closed and my uterus is soft (he said these are good signs).  He said that at the moment, with no guarantees, I have a viable pregnancy.  But... I'm not so sure.  I've bled a lot over the last week and (having surfed the net!) I've discovered that a complete miscarriage would have the same signs.  So, I might be pregnant and threatening to miscarry or I might have miscarried already - that really narrows it down!  

I'm really trying to be brave and optimistic but it's hard.  This cycle has been a real rollercoaster and I feel like I want to stay in bed with my head under the duvet for a few days.  I don't think we'll be able to get any answers quickly and that drives me mad - I can cope with bad news but I can't cope with swinging between hope and sadness.  

I'm going to push for a scan as soon as possible to see whether there's anything there at all.  I'll be okay - I'm a tough cookie. I just wanted to share it you lot.  

Love to all

VIL
xxx

PS - To leave you on a happy note, we took Bertie ten pin bowling today.  We were lifting him up so he could drop the ball down a ramp and guess what - he got two strikes and beat us both by more than 10 points!!!!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

V-I-L, I will keep my fingers crossed for you over the next few days and hope that it's good news for you both. WOW at Bertie bowling. Take care and stay positive Xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Minkey - can't believe you have found time to post! Great to hear all your news and that Agatha is loving being a big sister. Look forward to seeing some pictures...coming from me who hasn't been able to post any!!! Xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all!

Its been months since I've posted on here, time is just flying.

Minkey! Fab news about Clarice. Congrats!      

VIL, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hoping that your BFP is a stayer. 

Hi Charlie, how are you?

Hello   to everyone else.

All is well here. William and Charlotte are 8 months old this week. They are soooooo lovely, and such, such, such fun. 

Liz
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw VIL what a shenanigans..you must be doing your nut..can understand how hard it must be swinging between the emotions..really hope you get some answers ASAP. did you know how many follies you had? just thinking it could have been 2 and ones flown away 
 to you both

minkey - hope you get a better nights sleep..i know just what you mean with agatha lovin Clarice a bit toooo much..littlie is the same with her bro..he may come to learn what it means to be smothered with love at an early age 

charlie - we got a phil&teds pushchair so easy to 'extend'  got loads of piccies but not a soul will see them till we get the go ahead this time..my mums about to burst 

yay lovely snow here this morning..littlie had a great time and loved her snowman..gave it a 'huggie' bless..she didnt seem to upset when his eyes fell out and nose dropped off so hopefully wont mind when she sees in the morning that he's now got no head either 

kj x

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,


VIL - hun sending you loads of love and   vibes. Sadly I do know a lot of what you are feeling from Miscarriage and Willow so my heart goes out to you. Rollercoaster of emotions from +ve to -ve is awful, I really feel for you lovey. However a hard cookie you are this will still be a tough one to deal with won't it? so take it easy and go for the duvet as often as you need i'd say! I really hope you get that scan very soon so you know more and can see a way forward. Got everything crossed that the lil jellybean is nustled in there nicely and that the bleed was something else not to worry about  . Take care hun and keep us posted.  

Magpie - fab to hear from you. Pop in when you can hey. Glad you guys are good. Wow 8months! where does the time go?!

Must fly and get madam up, got an eye app for her this morn.

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

VIL - I just wanted to say when I had my last go of IUI I tested negative had a small bleed which I thought was my period but it only lasted a few days I did another test and it was positive then at 8 weeks I had a massive bleed which I thought was a miscarriage I went to A&E had a scan and it showed triplets.  I continued to bleed (quite heavily at times) for a further 2 weeks but all was ok!  Do you know how many follies you had because everyone i have spoken to who has had a multiple preg have had a bleed early on?  Anyway fingers crossed for you hope you get a scan soon


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thanks so much for all your lovely wishes.  It's so nice to know you've all been thinking about us.

This wasn't to be.  I had a scan this morning and it looks like I've already miscarried.  Obviously I hoped it might be an exception but I feel a lot better now I've got an answer.  I am in bed with a lot of chocolate making Moosey fetch me cups of tea etc - well I might as well while I've got a good excuse.  

KJ - LOL at Littlie's decapitated snowman - I hope she's not too traumatised!!!

Really big thank you to all of you for being there.

VIL
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

oh hun - I'm so sorry to hear this - been wondering this morning how you were.    No comfort to you now, but there was a reason why that baby wasn't to be.  Sending extra choc, tea and cuddle vibes your way and you stay put in bed as long as you need  
xx kirsty


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh VIL so sorry hun  ...I'm glad you've got an answer even if it wasnt the one you wanted, there is nothing worse than being limbo.stay in bed as long as you like, are you eating berties easter eggs..i've been making myself feel very sick with littlies  

littlies been saying 'oh dear - head floor' all morning but otherwise doesnt seem too traumatised 
kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry this is quick peeps,I have a stinking cold,same as all my clan  

Vil-Im so sorry you had to go thorugh that hun,I understand you feel a little better now you have a definate answer even though its not a nice one at all. Thinking of you loads hun.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello all!

I suspect I have probably been forgotten by now as I have "been away" for so long.Boringly long story involving a serious car accident,nervous breakdown,resignation and starting my own business.

Glad to say I am back in the land of the living now and trying to catch up with everyone's news.
Minkey-fantastic and I love the name.
V-I-L-so sorry,just milk those cups of tean and chocolate for as long as you need to...

I think  it would take forever to do individual catch-ups so I won't but I have to say that FF was never far from my mind although for 8 months all I did was sit and stare into space.

Immy will be 3 in two weeks and I just cannot believe where the time goes.....she is hilarious and has really kept me going through the tough times.

Anyway,just wanted to say hello to all my old friends and hello to new ones too!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

VIL & moosey big   coming your way

Liz
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Vil.. so sorry honey...  I remember all to well the need for an answer and the waiting after my ivf.. Even though you hate the outcome it is good to have it 'sorted' enjoy the choccies and Moosey spoiling you.. (no less than you deserve honeyx) Sending you all a big hug xxxx  ps will try and remember to post your doppler back this week.. might send you some luck  

36.. So lovely to have you back.. was only chatting to Candy and KJ about you recently.. Sorry to hear you've been through the mill .. sounds awful.. Hopefully you have much better times ahead.. Can't believe Immy is 3 soon!! Forgot her middle name was Daisy till i just read your ticker!! Don't stay away so long next time xx

Kj aww poor Littlie's snowman!!  xx

Minkey.. Am impressed with your it skills so soon after a c/section!! Clarice is lovely.. xx

Ok must dash,.. Got loads to do while madam finally takes her nap!!

Love Me xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello

VIL - really sorry to hear your news. So sad for you guys, I'm so sorry. Glad you are in bed with chocs and lots of tea, sounds like the best place hun. Keep strong and sending you lots of   &   's.

36 - fab to have you back. We've been talking about you hun, wondering where you were. If only we'd have known what a terrible time you were having hun   . Do hope that things are on the up now cos it looks like they have been blooming awful for you. Wow Immie's gonna be 3! So what are you doing for her birthday - fab plans I'm sure, fill us in!

Kj - oh poor mr snowman. You all good? Glad you have photos to drool over hun, that is all that matters  

Kelly - get well soon, hope the cold goes away real soon.

Starr - you all ok? How are daisy's teeth hun? You getting much rest or is she not a happy bunny and keeping you up? Daisy is such a fab name hun - Iduna would have to agree too!

Right dinner's almost ready so must fly!

Love to all!

Love, Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Charlie..

OOh forgot Iduna was another Daisy!! She's been much better the last few nights (please let it continue   ) So now not sure if it was teeth or something else.. Gave her a late night bottle a couple of nights and since then she's slept better that ever.. almost got to the elusive 7-7 on a couple of nights!!  I supose i'll just go with the flow.. My SIL gave me some good advice when i was worrying about creating bad habits.. Don't worry about a problem till it becomes a problem.. Think i'm gonna try and follow it..

Hope the house you want comes and finds you soon xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya ladies, bubs and bumps,

Thanks everyone for all the tips for my back - unfortunately I didn't read it until today and it's better now. Think it was coughing or leaning over the cot which caused it, but a few days of lying on the sofa being waited on has sorted it out - just normal backache now.

VIL - so sorry hon - sending you loads of   and     for the next one.

36 - Lovely to *see* you. So sorry to hear about everything you've been through but glad you are out the other side   .

Minkey - you're just showing off posting AND doing a new list with a 4 day old! Glad Agatha is happy with her little sister. 

Charlie - bubs weighed in at 6lb 11 so it's gonna be a hefer in a few weeks time! Still on for a natural though and not back at hospital until after the due date now. Should really get my bag sorted now. V scary being at the top of the list.

Magpie - Good to see you hon and glad your 2 are doing well.

Big Hello to Starr, Kelly, Jo, KJ, Morgan, Candy and anyone I've missed gotta go and get organised for the morning.

D x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Minkey huge congratulations. Love the name and glad to hear Agatha loves her baby sister. Couldn't view the photo though so looking forward to some more xx

Vil sorry to hear things didnt work out this time.  

KJ how exciting, have everything crossed for you

36 so sorry to hear you have had a rough time. I was wondering myself where you had gone as you are the and I are the only Herts girls now I think. What business have you started?

Kelly glad those iron tabs are working, make sure you get some prune juice as well though  

Jo off to check out the photos

Charlie hope you find your perfect house soon  

Back to school tomorrow and I am really going to miss Tom, he is really growing up so fast. I still have awful sinus infection, hence me not posting sooner after Minkeys news as just too poorly. On 3rd antibiotic but still not working .  xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

are you doing your steam inhalations tomsmummy 

kj x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ yes thanks for asking, I am doing steam inhalations, olbas, vaporiser at night, salt water nasal wash, sinus drainage pressure point rubbing, you name it I am trying it. Gp has given me 4th antibiotic and oral steroids now but looks like I may have to have op to enlarge tubes. Yikes!! Have been ordered to rest and no work for 2 weeks, with 2 kids and 2 businesses, not sure how this is going to happen!! xx

Hope you are all having a good day


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wonder if its worth trying a cranial osteopath? my friend had a terrible ear/nose  blockage infection thingy which wouldnt shift and one trip and it was on the mend, she said he jst prssed something round the back of her skull and she felt it all start to drain like magic..might be worth a phonecall to explain the situation and see if they think they can help 

kj x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Now I may be wrong but I think it is 
[fly][/fly][/font]0pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBIN AND OLLIE[fly][/fly]


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh I so knew I wouldn't be able to do anything fancy but I hope you got the gist-Happy Birthday boys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey 36, forgotten my ar se as if !!! .......... so lovely to have you back, we are planning a trip soon to the farm, are you up for coming ? sorry things have been so hard  

3 already, happy birthday boys, Morgan hope you have had a lovely day  

VIl sorry to read your news ((hugs))


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello Candy!!

Can't change my bloomin' ticker I have been away so long


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Robin & Ollie hope you had a fab day!
 
Love Charlie & Iduna xxx *


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Happy birthday Robin & Ollie!

Tomsmummy - I agree with keemjay, crainial osteopathy is great. I sent to see one yesterday as I had been feeling so out of sorts. She found all sorts of things that had unbalanced me - not just giving birth to twins - although of course that hadn't helped my body & she actually moved my uterus down. She also asked me if I had had any dental work done in the last couple of years as my jaw and skull looked as if I had. True enough I had had a huge amount of root canal work done. So she has re-aligned me.  that I had take the children when they were 3 weeks old and it was the beginning of the end for their colic. So it might be worth a thought. Its all very subtle and relaxing too which is fab. Good for us mummies to do something for ourselves once in a while!

Hope everyone else is well,

Liz
x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Happy 3rd Birthday Robin and Owen, Hope you have had a fab day

36 - so lovely to see you here, often think of you and Imogen. Sorry to hear that you have had a rough time, hope things are all sorted.

Big hello to everyone else...off to Scotland in the morning so will catch up with you when we get back....and before I go back to work...got a bit tearful yesterday. I'm still B/F and hoping that I can still carry on when I go back. Love to you all, N.Lass x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

NL - have a fab holiday hun! Sure you can still carry on breastfeeding while you work hun. I'm still feeding, although I don't work but  many others do and are still feeding. Iduna fed 3-4 times a day at 9months and still does, how many does Grace have at mo? For example can you do am and pm feeds and Express before bed plus express at work if you need a bit more? I still express before i go to bed and she has it for breakfast as she still can't tolerate cow's milk. Bet it is hard to think of leaving the two of them for work hun, feel for you. How many days work are you going back to? Enjoy your great hols tho and bet you have a ball!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you all for such a lovely welcome back.....

I hit the dreaded 40 tomorrow so am off to the New Forest today so I can wake up tomorrow in my "spiritual home".

Candy-would love to do the farm-or if you like,We could do Paradise Wildlife Park and we all get in free (thanks to Immy's Godfather owning it)-all welcome.

Will be back with you all tomorrow hopefully.

In the meantime,if you want to look at my new business-take a peek at www.pigstyle.co.uk -would love to know what you think.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Bizzarely I saw that link on your profile last night and had a look, they shutter are fabulous, just a shame I don't have a house that could carry them off, really like the contact us page "We love to hear from you" really makes people feel they can contact you

Hope you have a wonderful day tommorow, the new forest is great, so fingers crossed for lots of sun or would you like some more snow.

I reckon we should do the wildlife park, as long as immys godfather wouldn't mind, there isn't normally too many of us, its great as its got the park, paddling pool and animals, so perfect for a whole day out, girls what do you think ? KJ, Looby, Starr, Minkey, Charlie... anyone else  how about in may week beginning 19th as i think thats the week before half term ?

http://www.pwpark.com/
/links


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - That week is good for me - Monday & Fridays best as Agatha has preschool until 1pm on the other days, but can do one of those if necessary...........Clarice will only be 7 weeks, so be gentle with me! x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

36 - hello, wonderful to hear from you!  Website looks fab, quite tempted for our new house, if only we had some money to do anything!!

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh a meet up how jolly exciting..count me in.. 

36 nice to see you but sorry you've been through the mill rather  lovin the shutters   for tomorrow

minkey - hows tings going with your new bub, hows Agatha liking being a big sis 

belated  for Robin and Ollie..hope they liked their playmobil 

kellyD - hope your colds better 

Jo - hows the lurgies in your house..i was a bit worried Littlie had impetigo at the beg of the week..wierd spot with friends looking they were erupting nearby..luckily i had some fucidin cream in the drawer and slapped a bit of that on and seems to have done the trick! now just worrying about a friend whose little boy came out in chicken pox the eve fater we bumped into them in town..i wouldnt mind excpet we hopefully have our court date coming up and would rather not be spotty!! but what will be will be 

as mentioned we are awaiting our court date..first hearing all fine..we should have heard early this week so going to poke tomorrow as its dong my head in..have so few weeks left before potential new arrival and trying to plan/cram things in but difficult trying to plan a celebration party when you dont know the date 

littlie is being a complete poppet at the mo..she really is a star..she is so loving and cute..her latest is 'well DONE mummy' when i've been to the toilet!! she's still going on about the snowmans head,hat and scarf too  this eve she was so cute - i gave her some stale old taco shells to throw on the grass for the birds, off she trots, a few mins later i wonder why its all quiet so peep out..she's there sitting on the step on the edge of the patio munching away at the taco shells (she was quite hungry it was teatime!) bit by bit all secretly..every now and then she'd say 'ooh hello' to a passing bird and carry on nibbling. it was so sweet, one of those 'ah' moments that pulls at your heartstrings 

right gotta fly, going on an adoption mums night out bowling!

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - it's going pretty well thanks, in fact I keep thinking it will all go pear shaped any minute!  She has done nothing but eat & sleep since she was born & now my milk is in she feeds alot less and just sleeps constantly in between.  It's almost like she's not there at times.  I'm a little worried she is sleeping too much - but she is rather snotty so I thought that might be it.  I am having to wake her to feed, every 3 hours or I am not sure she would bother at all?!

Agatha just LOVES her - she wants to hold and kiss her constantly which is terribly sweet but poor Clarice just gets mauled constantly - good thing she just sleeps through it    Agatha got really upset tonight because I said Clarice could not spend the night in her bed with her - can you imagine    She also wanted to feed her today with "her" milk, she was lifting up her top & everything to show me where she would feed her from  

It's all fab while DH is off work, but he goes back a week today - not sure how I will cope with two!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Minkey so glad to read that all is going well and that Agatha loves her sister, so sweet reading that, KJ likewise, glad littley is being such a joy x

Ok its going to be hard to please everyone with dates for meet ... the week I had suggested Stars away, then its school holidays then I am away ......Louby can only do a Monday or a Tuesday, best days for Minkey a Monday or Friday, best days for me Tue, Thur or Friday ... 36 guessing you are more flexible ? ............ anyway what with school holidays, stars and mine, I have come up with some dates, how about the one that 36 can do we go to the zoo and the others propose farm meet, i am going to suggest the week before 19th as otherwise we are into June and KJ can not commit due to possibility of littleys brother, I don't mind J missing or leaving preschool early so here goes;

Monday 12th May or week beginning Monday 23rd June (I know diff for KJ to commit to June) for first meet

The either end of August/first week of September for second

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

just wanted to say hi and I do read when I can

 to VIL and Mossey

Donna xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello!!

I say yay to 19th May... then by aug/sept will be at work but should be able to sort a day off around everyone elses date! 

KJ loving the taco shells story.. BTW Good Girl in case Littlie forgets on one of your loo trips!! xx Hope you get the court date soon.. hmm yes very difficulat to organise a party with no date!! x

36 Lovely shutters.. Great name too... How fab that Immy's godfather owns Paradise Park. Been there a few times at its nor far from me. I love the Meercats!! 

Minkey.. aww bless Agatha.. My 2yr old niece started putting her dolly to her 'boobies' after she'd watched me feed D a few times.. very funny!

Love to everyone else.. Had a mad day today.. 5 of us, 5 babies and 5 buggies descended on Lakeside shopping centre, Had a lovely but very tiring day.. Everything takes loads of time but we had a real laugh.. Bought little D more clothes for her bulging summer wardrobe and zilch for me!!

Right must try and have an early night!!

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Evening all

36 - lovely to see you back here, lady - such a long time.  Sounds like you have been on a bit of an epic journey - really hope things are settling down for you.  How is Immy? have you any more piccies?  I was thinking of you the other day because I knew it would be Immy's birthday soon.  Any more piccies?  I LOVE the shutters, how brilliant, and they would look totally fabulous in our dining room.  I've just been watching Grand Designs so already have my 'dream house' head on - too many ideas, too much to do to this house, but we'll get there eventually   and now you have just given me a ton more ideas  

Starr - Babies and shopping centres? aarrrgggghhh    

Minkey - sounds like you have yourself one angel baby there - give her a hug from me  

KJ - you must be on tenterhooks the whole time, don't know how you manage it   Hope you don't get the pox.

VIL - how are you doing hunny?   thinking of you both.

Tomsmummy - yup, cranial osteopathy worked wonders for Robin when he was tiny.  Hope it can help you.

Thank you for your birthday messages - Robin and Oliver had a lovely birthday yesterday.  They LOVED the Playmobil castle we got them and got lots of lovely pressies from the family.  Had a hossie appt which wasn't great fun but we went on the bus to turn it into a bit of a trip.  Also went out early evening for a meal with MIL, BIL and his girlfriend, plus birthday cakes etc so they were giddy as spring lambs all day but very good.  They were very tired and teasy at nursery today, poor loves - it's been an exciting few days.  Can't remember if I said, but they had their birthday party at a soft play centre on Sunday so it feels like their birthday went on for 3 days.  We are shattered, never mind them!  I have a lovely pic which I got of them when I was measuring them for their height chart on the wall.  I've lost my gallery now as I forgot to renew ££ so will try and change my profile pic.

xxxx
Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr I thought you said you were away that week, so suggested week before ?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great photo Kirsty, glad you and the boys had a good birthday abd i can relate to it lasting 3days


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

hhmmmm not sure why it's gone sideways, but I'm sure you get the idea


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok so i'm stupid     I meant the 14th may!!!..

Morgan  glad the boys had a fab birthday.  3 must be the 1st age they really understand b'days?? Got mine 2morrow but when you get to my  'old age' its not so important eh!! 

Got a quiet day today.. need to wait in this afternoon for D's big cot to arrive.. The  out for dinner with my SIL's tonight! Could be good or bad.. never can tell with them.. 

Happy Sunny Thursday all xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just popping on to say hi, im not feeling too good again at the moment, the girls are getting really difficult to look after now, sian is crawling and the other two are rolling everywhere I dont know if im coming or going, finding it extremely hard on my own.  Anyway love to you all.

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again everyone,

Kirsty sorry I missed the boys birthdays, photo looks great they are so grown up and are gorgeous boys

Jo sorry you are feeling rough at the moment, I struggle with my 2 so can only imagine what it is like for you. Do you have homestart in your area? if not might be worth having a chat to HV. I don't have homestart where I am but since I have been in close contact with HV due to PND she has informed me that we have another organisation in my area that is the same so waiting to hear from them - just a thought
Take care hun x x 

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STARR!!!!!   

have a lovely day! hope you get spoilt!

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

[fly]Happy Birthday Starr hope your having a fantastic day.[/fly]

Donna - Unfortunately my HV isnt very helpful, and she has been off on the sick since November so I keep seeing a HV who is covering its never the same one. I have asked about Homestart and they dont run in my area. Feeling ok today because DH is home its when im on my own that I find it most difficult. How are you feeling? What has your HV suggested for you?

Starr - Hope your having a fab day, doing anything nice? Did Daisy's big cot arrive.

Morgan - What a lovely picture of your boys hope you all had a fantastic day.

Minkeyy - So nice to hear that Agatha is really into her sister, its such a relief. She sounds like a brilliant baby. How are you feeling?

36 - Your website looks fantastic, I wish I had the house for shutters.

Hi to everyone else KJ, Kelly, Tomsmummy, Candy, Charlie, NL, Magpie sorry no personals.

We have had a photographer here all morning we are doing a story for Now Magazine, well I must be honest it was really hard work, he wanted us to do all these poses and it was just impossible to get all the girls to look in the right direction, sit how he wanted them i just hope he got a good shot. Im a bit annoyed that we arent being paid anything for it because it took a lot of our time today and we had to rope DH's friend in to helping us with the girls etc I think we deserve something even if its only a weeks supply of nappies...... Nevermind looks like everyone is going to see my ugly mug in their weekly mag!

Jo
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Starr!!!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Starr!       
xxx kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morgan - that is one cute photo of your boys x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all  

Happy Birthday Star! Hope you have had a good one.  

Morgan, so pleased to hear that your boys had a good birthday.

Jo, I agree - its been a lot of hassle and work for you, you should have got something for your time. I bet the photos well be great! When will you be in it?

Hope everyone else is well!

Liz
x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Happy Birthday Starr-don't ya know all the best people are born in April! 

boy am I struggling to keep up with stuff but hats off to Jo for managing to post with the three gorgeous girls AND another-you are amazing.

Now there was someone sles amazing in terms of gaps between children but I need to go back and check.....Anyway,it is lovely to be back and see all the friendly faces and hear such (on the whole- VIL)) good news.

So Paradise trip-I am confused but hey-doesn't take much  I am free 13th/14th/20th/21st/22nd/23rd May-any of these days good for all??

Had a wonderful birthday down in the New Forest,almost back to myself and behaved like an 18yr old (with people I hung out with aged 18 so really special).Spent my actual birthday deciding where to scatter my Mum's ashes (not as morbid as it sounds) and then lunch on the seafront with the most magnificent view.
Was so knackered when I got home I had to cancel dinner out.HAve a party planned for tomorrow night though so need all my beauty sleep.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend-big hugs and kisses to all the little ones and any big ones who might need them.

Sxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Really late so just a quickie from me.

Happy Birthday to Starr and 36 hope you had a great time

36 just checked out your web site and I shall pm you as I do interior design and have a customer in mind already!

Minkey glad you are having an easy time with Clarice and that agatha is enjoying her new sis.

Kj oooh sounds exciting. Littlie sounds a darling

Jo sounds like you need a giant playpen to keep them contained   hope you manange to get some help though. Don't know how you do it!

THanks for all your advice and I already see a cranial who has certainly helped a bit but it is proving hard to shift. Saw an ENT consultant who thinks op may be needed and on loads of meds. Is getting a bit better but slow process and just to throw a spanner in Olivia has come down with sick bug which I now have. Feeling in need of a holiday right now!!

Anyhow off to bed now catch up properly soon xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thirtysix said:


> I am free 13th/14th/20th/21st/22nd/23rd May-any of these days good for all??


I can do 14th (although preschool day, could either come a bit later or miss it if a nice day)
20th, 22nd or 23rd

What about everyone else, shall we go with majority will pm peeps if I get chance as hoping to get down the allotment !

Sounds like you had a fabulous weekend 36, sorry not caught up with anyone else


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

14th good for me...follwoing week isnt so great for me as birthdays in da house  tho if we're pushed then could do 23rd..

k x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh I pmd Candy back but what I said was

13th & 14th no good for me as I am not allowed to drive until 6 weeks.  Week after I can do all the days, but 23rd is my preference as it's a non -preschool day here!

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ta for all the b'day wishes!!! Had a lovely day.

On the zoo... Can only do 13th or 14th, am away from 17th!!  Minkey my doc said as long i felt ok i could drive when i was ready. Spoke to my insurance company who agreed.  

love to all xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Re the Zoo - I can only do the 13th or 20th as i work wed-fri 
But dont worry if you all need a different date - Hopefully kate and i can make the next one  

Sorry for being a lurker rather than a poster - But wanted to say thankyou 
to you all for your pm's and texts - they really have helped me get thru the last month   

Love to all 
xxxxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just to say I would love to meet you all but still have trouble driving due to back problems ( yes I know I am falling to bits!!) if you ever fancy coming to sunny Harpenden we have Big space and lovely park but could not get public transport to zoo or Willows and have to always be back for school pick up so by the time I got there it would be time to come home!! ( well almost) so think you will have to count me out on this one. Thanks very much for asking though I would have soo loved to have met you all. xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well organising anything is so hard ..... especially as the kiddies start growing up and have more commitments, 

So far the following dates are contenders as most peeps can make;
13th 36, me, star & looby (No KJ or Mink)
14th 36, me, star & KJ (No Mink or Looby)
20th 36, me, Mink & Looby (No Starr or KJ but Agatha at preschool)
23rd 36, me, KJ & Mink (No starr or Looby, best for Mink, but hardest for KJ)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I know that Kim can't commit to June, so think its only fair to go for a May date that KJ can do, as the rest of us can meet up again later in the summer ............... and i know first week Mink can't come as can't drive and early days for Clarice, so shall we say wednesday 14th May ? which I know Looby would have to miss ? 

Or do we want to wait till end of August/September ? or do anothoer summer meet inbetween on a Monday, so that its best for Looby & Mink ?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry not read any posts, just the meet ones, sorry you ca't make it Tommsmummy, but understand


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

That's fine by me - feeling abit apprehensive about coming so soon with Clarice anyway, so go for the 14th & I will definitely come to the next one  

Starr - insurance company are very strict  , had the same problem with Agatha  

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i can do 13th - sorry didnt realise that was an option 

we have a court date for littlie   2 weeks time 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ................................

                    
                 
      
                 

Wonderful news, wishing you & DH the very best of luck although I know you won't need it 
A gorgeous daughter soon to be joined by an equally gorgeous son. Perfect  What an exciting 7/8 months you've had & obviously there are many, many more to come. Lovely news mate.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

So chaps-are we going to go for the 13th or 14th?
14th would be better for me as I would have to take Immy out of pre-school all day on the Tues rather than just a half day on the Wed but will go with the flow-will just be so lovely to see everyone.
Will be lovely if the sun is out and we can use the pool....

Any more takers for this extravaganza?

Minkey,wehre are you-could any of us pick you and the littlies up on the way?

Tomsmummy-sorry about your back-have been meaning to visit Big Space for ages so if you fancy meeting up seperately then give me a shout.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - that is wonderful news    

36 - that is really kind but we are in suffolk now, so a bit far out of your way


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry my fault i can't do the 13th getting confused can we confirm 14th ?

Charlie can you make it ??

If anyone else wants to see how far away it is, the postcode is EN10 7QA, its about 1.5hours from us but really worth it !!!!

Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

ummm could be tempted, it is 2 hours from us, will let you know, what day of the week is it ?


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sounds good to me!! This is a local one for me.. only 20 mins or so!!

Coming down with a stinker of a cold so early night for me after Missy's bath and bottle...

sniff sniff 

Moom its a weds .. any good ?? 

xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

yeah can do Wednesdays if we miss swimming - must admit I am very tempted, would love to see everyone again  x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Excellent moom, anyone know if Sair is close with the twins ?

What about you VIL can you or moosey make it ?

Who else is there, scarlet ?


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I just looked to see how far the meet is from me because I would love to meet you all but its a three and a half hour drive for me not including any stops so its a bit too far for me, never mind, you will just all have to fill me in.

Starr - Hope your feeling better soon and Daisy doesn't catch it.

KJ - Thats brilliant news.

Oh bugger Owen is crying, i was just thinking how lucky am I all 4 kids in bed and asleep by 6.45!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

not 100% yet as I do know if I would be up to it but just checked and the meet is only 1hr 15 mins from us (provided I don't get lost) I would love to come with the boys can I be put down as a maybe please

Donna x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sair is in Northampton - not sure how far that is from where you are planning on meeting


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Blimey Jo-not surprised you don't fancy it-makes me feel guilty and we should all come your way-you are a legend in my eyes!

So next meet is up Jo's way everyone!

Back to May then-hands up all those who are happy to come to Paradies on 14th MAy-it is worth it(honest) will get you all in free of charge (as long as I have details beforehand) and even if the weather isn't great they have a new indoor play area with starbucks coffee so all is not lost!

Minkey-would love a squeeze of Clarice-where in suffolk? (not that I am desperate for you to come or anything)

And Morgan-I know it is a long way but I am sure we could squeeze you and the boys in here somehow!

VIL-it's not far for you guys!

Will only take Sair about 1hr depending on where in Northampton.

KJ-Sooooooooooo excited for you! (can't do all the clever stuff but am cheering inside!)

Tomsmummy-maybe I could come and pick you up?

I really hope the weather is good,would be soo  lovely to meet with everyone.

xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

I'd love to come too and see you all, but it's too far for us plus am totally brassic just now.    Anyway, take lots of pics so I know who everyone is


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Its only 34 miles away from me - but I don't have a bump or a babe!!

Hope you all have a lovely time xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

14th good for me  how very exciting 
kj x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Struthie-you don't need a bump or babe-we can share you know


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

I would love love love to come even though its over 2 hours both ways but seeing as I dont have a date for my c section yet it doesnt look good,would have lovled to have got together again

Struthie-you go hun,everyone will want a cuddle off you  

Donna- If your in 2 minds whether to go or not,please dont be shy,they are a lovley bunch(bit wappy sometimes mind ) it would be fab for you,Callum and Ryan  

Kj-fab news about the court date hun.

Jo-hun-know what you mean about the magazine,I have done some local papers etc and its a right pain in the ass,hope your ok chick  

Starr-hope that cold isnt too bad hun

Huge loves to all-gotta go and eat someting before I pass out-mind ya nearly did pass out earlier as the garage called to say we need work doing,so mot service and parts and labour is £300    flippin nora

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Kelly* -     just seen your ticker - says you have given birth !!!!! um hope not not yet anyway !!!!!    to the garage, ours is going in tomorrow and hopefully the work should be covered under the warranty, DH is going to fight it if it isn't.

*Candy* - think I am going to be a definite yes for 14th if that is ok, will be nervous coming on my own without DH, stupid I know, but I know Megan will love it, and 2 hours is nothing these days to drive, and it is an easy drive as long as the M25 is clear !

Big hello to everyone else, just noticed the time should be busy doing other things before I go to work !!!!

All good here, things are really improving now at long last, got to see the psychiatrist again next week and hopefully I will be discharged.

Will be back later to do more personals

x x x x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moom

See what you mean about my ticker,eeekk,off to change it now   so glad things  are getting better for you hun.

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am very tempted to come along just not sure if I am up to it right now. I am a bit scared of coming alone with the twins
When do I have to confirm by?

Donna xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

donna  - all hands will be on deck to help with your 2 

moom - glad you're feeling so much better 

have had a lovely lovely day to day..been to visit my aunt and uncle and they have loads of animals, its like a bloomin farm..we were in the garden all day and littlie had a blast collecting eggs from the hens, playing with all their dogs and chasing the ducks and best of all cuddling their 4 week old lab pups (half siblings of Caleb )..oh sooo cute. she had her vest hanging out at one point as her nappy had leaked so i was letting it flap-dry and she had this little pup dragging along behind her holding onto the back of the vest  

kj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
How's everyone doing?  I'm not so good at the moment, feeling pretty low.  The boys are being really really hard work at the moment, and on top of that work is very busy, money is tighter than ever and it all gets a bit much sometimes.  I know it's just a phase with the boys but it's so exhausting and I hoped that once they'd turned 3, things might get a little easier, not harder.  
ok got to run, they are moaning and crying again xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Kirsty


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morgan - sorry the boys are being such a handful..would it be helpful to re-visit the discipline you installed when they were 2 and lay it on  a bit thick again (presuming you did some disciplining then lol ) children go in dips and highs (roughly 6 monthly) feeling secure and insecure on who they are and where they fit.. so re-setting boundaries can often make them feel secure again..just a thought 

kj x


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

Glad youand your little girl are ok and are having lots of fun,,,,,, as a family i would love to do what you've done but because my heath not great cant see them letting us do it , lots of luv godbless xxxxxxxxxxxx suzie-wong


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok so the meet, thanks 36 its really kind of you to offer to get us all in free, please let us know what info we need to pm you  

Ok so 14th May (Fingers crossed for sunny day)

Confirmed;
KJ
36
Starr
Candy
Moomin

Possiblity;
Donna
Struthie

VIL can you ?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

there lies your answer perhaps suzie 

suzie - do not give up before you've tried hun..you wont know unless you ask

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

ooh intriguing    

I would like to announce that i am now a member of the ................

Poo fishing Club !!  How lovely     

Looking forward to P/Park.. not been for a couple of years.. always had to 'borrow' someone elses kids.. will be lovely to take mine.. mind you not that she'll know where she is!!

The cold is getting worse b4 it gets better   

Am having an early night.. been feeling a bit low lately.. no idea why but silly things keep setting of the     Hopefully just a phase and it will pass.. Just one smile from my little darling and i always feel better..

Love to all


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just gatecrashing again,wanted to say if anyone has any concerns about any members on the IUI board please feel free to pm me about it.

Many thanks 
Struthie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Haha Starr congratulations and welcome to this exclusive members ONLy club  xxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning all,

Ive had a few really bad days me and DH just arnt getting on very well at the moment, seems neither of us can do anything to please the other, we are struggling with money and when he isnt working he is doing the odd job for family etc to earn a bit more money (which he keeps to himself) and I feel like Im with the girls all the time, I look forward to his days off so that he can help me but he is off out I know its earning extra money but im just fed up with it.  It seems that im constantly cooking, cleaning, looking after babies.......

Sorry for the rant will probably feel better later.

Jo
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear lots of you are feeling down. Being a mum is very hard work and combined with the constant illnesses, money worries, tiredness and stress it gets to us all.   keep smiling and remember how lucky we are and that you are all fab mums x x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

oooh bugger, just lost an epic long post  and I'm too tired to type it all again but just wanted to send big hugs to Jo - totally understand how you're feeling but it must be doubly hard for you with 4 kids.  Can you talk to dh and explain that you need his help at home more than any extra ££?

thanks for advice kim - you are spot on.  we are coming down on the boys like a ton of bricks at the mo and just hope it starts paying off soon  

night night all
xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Feeling a bit better today but still worried about money.  DH has been called back for a second interview for a job he went for last week, its 15k more than he is on now so it will be fantastic if he gets it, no need to worry about money anymore.  Took Kerys to hospital yesterday for her check up on her feet and Dr said her right one is starting to curl back inwards again so he suggested she have another operation when she is 18 months, not what i wanted to hear but I suppose it is for her benefit.

Morgan - Hope those bricks hit the spot! I dont envy you Owen was a nightmare at that age.

Tomsmummy - You just put it in perspective for me, I am lucky to have 4 children I promise to stop moaning.

jo
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Minkey - how's Clarice doing?  I bet it's a whirlwind at home!  I didn't realise you were in Suffolk.  We're in Cambs so we're neighbours!

KJ - Fantastic news about the court date for Littlie.  How exciting!  

36 - So lovely to see you again.  It sounds like you've been through the mill in the time you've been away.  I loved your website - really stylish (website itself and the blinds).  I hope the business goes well.

Moomin - How's work going?  I'm really glad to hear you're feeling better.  What an awful thing you've been through.

Starr - Hope your cold has gone.  I daren't even ask how you join the poo fishing club...  

Candy - How are things?  Are the boys okay?

NJO - Sorry to hear you're feeling down and cross with DH.  It must be really hard and I'm not surprised you don't feel like you get a moment to yourself.  Have you chatted to DH about it?  Hope DH gets the job.

Morgan - Sorry to hear you're feeling down too.  It is so hard when they test you isn't it?  

Kelly - Wow - not long to go!  It only seems like yesterday when I saw you and you must have been pregnant but didn't know it yet.  Are you as ready as you can be for the newest addition?


My m/c seems to finally be over and we'll try again asap.  We're going to visit my mum and dad in France (where they live) next week.  I'm really looking forward to it.  They live in a little village in Brittany and are great friends with all the locals so I'll have to brush up my GCSE French!  I've been teaching Bertie to say Bonjour but I'm not sure he's quite there ("BonDoo")!!!

I'd love to come and meet you all on 14th but I've got a meeting that morning so the earliest I'd get there is 1pm.  What time were you all planning on meeting up/leaving?  Don't worry if we have to give this one a miss.  

Hi to Suzie, Charliezoom, Tomsmummy, Donna and anyone I've missed.

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

It's not fair...I want to come and play and meet you all too but have looked it up and acording to the AA it's 4hrs 22mins away.....so that will be a no from us!!! 
Had a great time in Scotland despite the bad start. We were staying at my sisters whilst she's abroad and her rabbit died the first day we were there which was very traumatic. We made the most of our time way though and went swimming 4 times, caught train to Glasgow and visited 3 museums and fab meal out, went to Blair Drummond safari park, Loch lommond and a few walks full of games of pooh sticks! Plus trying to teach Thomas to ride a bike...which requires the patience of a saint!!! A real family holiday which was great. Now we're back home and it's back to reality....I start back at work on Tuesday. To begin with I'm working 2 days a week and from the summer hols I will be back to 4 days a week. I work 2 days 9.30-3.30 and 2 days 1-9pm so although its 4 days it only feels like 2 full days as the other 2 days I'm at home in the morning. I'm sad at leaving Grace all day but the childminder is wonderful and Thomas keeps reassuring me that he will look after Grace for me!! Sorry for the me post, will try and catch up with personals next time.
Take care, Love N.Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

hello,

VIL - Thanks for asking after us, Clarice is doing well, she is only getting us up once in the night after a 10pm feed, so can't complain!  We only moved to Suffolk from Herts in Jan, so it's all very new.

NL - glad you had a good holiday, Grace will be fine when you leave her, don't worry  

36 - I am near Hadleigh, which is west of Ipswich.

Very tired today for some reason, I had my first day yesterday with just me & the girls so it was probably that really.  I was quite nervous but it went fine.  We went to toddler group in the afternoon which I can walk to so that filled a couple of hours & got us out the house.  My Mum comes back Monday afternoon to do Agatha's preschool run next week so I won't have another day on my own until next Friday but it breaks me in gently!  I even managed to get them both bathed, I was most proud of myself!

I have been busily ebaying my maternity clothes & books as I won't be needing them anymore.  It feels quite sad but our family is complete now  

Have a good weekend everyone,

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Minkey - Glad you are all doing well, Clarice sounds like a dream only getting you up once in the night, she must have settled in really well.  I know exactly what you mean about getting rid of your pregnancy things, I know that my family is complete but I hate the thought of never being pregnant again, brings tears to my eyes thinking about it.

NL - Glad you had a good time in Scotland, sorry to hear about your sisters rabbit, its awful loosing a pet.  You will be fine leaving Grace, bless Thomas for saying that he will look after her oohhhhh so cute.

VIL - I have to admire your strength, im glad you are ok and feel that you are able to have another go at IUI soon, fingers crossed for you all. 

must dash, door bell ringing


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya me lovlies

Sorry I have not had chance to read back
  
Well I have had a shocker of a weekend-well it started on Thurs afternoon. Apart form a little sniffle Lilly has been fine until she started with a high temp,she started shivering so we gave her some calpol and after a while she cooled down and perked up.So Michael went to work thurs night as normal.

Lilly woke at 11 and she was shaking quite vigorously,was quite scary,she seemed cold at first but then went extremely hot,so I called Michael home from work and we took her to A&E,Luckily my mum and sis came round to make sure Harry and Oli were ok in the night.

After waiting in A&E for hours,Lilly was given some meds and a wee sample was done,eventually this doctor(just out of nappies) said it seems she may have a viral infection and to take her home and keep her dosed up.So we took her home early fri morn and she was not her normal self-very clingy and needing meds to keep a high temp down.

Then on sat afternoon all of a sudden she started the nasty shaking again with eyes tight shut and lots of moaning,we just could not get her attention which was very worrying and she was turning blue,totally blue lips the lot so we called an ambulance,after the paramedic came she had oxygen and slowly started to come round  so we were taken in by ambulance and checked over,they had the urine back form the other day and they said they needed to send it off for further testing but it looks like a very serious urinary tract infection and that aparently the shaking is part of the bodies way of coping with the temp.

We had to stay overnight with her on the childrens short stay ward,loong story short was that they were not sure what else to look for as she was quite poorly so they wanted to do a Lumbar puncture and blood tests    

I swear the stress nearly sent me into labour,felt so sick with worry its untrue. In the end they decided that with the close monitoring they didnt have to do the nasty tests as the urine sample showed them enough.

So my baby girl is now home on v.strong anti-biotics and regular calpol and nurofen. I am so scared the shaking will happen again  so on edge. If it happens again we have to call an ambulance as she will need oxygen cos of the turning blue    Honestly the worry never ends.

Must go as she is waking up now.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw poor lilly and poor YOU, what a worry..well done for keeping littlun tucked up safe inside! I wonder if it had started to turn into a kidney infection as the first doc ( ) didnt diagnose urine infection early enough. only say that as i had a kidney infection a good few years ago and i swear i've never had the shakes like it and was really really unwell..in spain in a non-english speaking area..that was fun *not!!* hope lilly starts to perk up soon 

minkey - clarice sounds fab! sounds like you've got it all in hand, clever mum of 2 - i hope you'll hand me over some tips, i'm starting to panic a little at what on earth i'm thinking of...

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

OMG Kelly you must have been so scared.  Im so glad Lilly and you are ok now, I hope she gets proper better soon.

Jo
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Kelly,

How awful, poor you - I bet you're so worried.  It sounds like she's finally got the antibiotics she needs and hopefully she'll get better really soon.  When she's older you can tell her off for scaring the life out of you!!!

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Kelly - OMIGOD poor little Lily and poor all of you - what a scary weekend.  Fingers crossed she gets better soon with no further problems and that you're ok too.  Can't imagine how terrifying it must have been for you all.

xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kelly what a worry, glad you are ok and Lilly is on eth mend

VIl, we will be leaving by about 3.00, 4 at the latest, to try and miss any traffic on the way home.


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh Ive had an awful night, Sian woke up at 10pm and was wide awake, I couldnt put her back into her cot she just kept on sitting up (havent lowered the base from the first position yet) so I had to take her into my bed, she finally started to get tired about 12.30 managed to get her back into her own cot at 12.45.  Wouldnt be so bad but I have to drive to heathrow later to collect my dad, im shattered.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Sorry to be AWOL for a wee while.

Kelly - oh hun what a hell of a worry and poor lilly. I do hope she is on the up now and that she will get any further follow up for this that is needed to put your mind at rest. Sounds like KJ may be right with kidney infec as that is why we have to check Iduna's urine if her temp goes over 40 and she is listless. Thankfully she hasn't had a uti but I have feared exactly what you have been thro happening. Oh big big hugs to you all and massive smacker  's to Lilly. Get well soon Lilly!   Hope lil one in bump is keeping well. How are you?

Jo - Have you made it to pick up your dad ok? Do Hope you have a better night and all ok with you all.How are things with DH, any better? Moan anytime hun  - we are hear to lend an ear    

VIL - Again very sorry for your MC and the loss, glad things have settled now for you and good luck on your next try. How is Bertie at mo?

doods - how are you? All prepared?

Minkey - I CAN'T WAIT for a cuddle with Clarice the wonder sleeper! Go her, how fab! - Girls I get to meet her on Friday, how cool is that?!

Candy - how are you all?

Morgan - boys listening? How's it going? I could do with tips on discipline at 18months / 2 yrs, so what are we meant to do at mo? Early on you get that distraction and ignore bad behaviour, praise good. Can any more be done to encourage good etc at this stage? What are you having to put in place at mo? Hope all is better for you.

NL - how are you? First week at work this week? Hope it goes well and sure Grace will love having Thomas looking after her as well as the childminder  

Tomsmummy - how are you?

Looby - hope you are as well as you can be hun. Thinking of you often. Much love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry to anyone else I've missed - love to ya all  

Iduna has just had yet another flu bug and temp went over 40, laid on me for a whole day - so urine checked but all ok. Cough then came out and a few bad nights as part of it all. But we appear to be out the other side again now. DH had it too so was ordered to work from home for a week as GP thinks he's passing it back & forth and getting reinfected (then infecting Iduna too!). He had a cough for over 6wks that wouldn't shift plus flu bug after flu bug. He's much better but neither of them are 100% yet. What a household we are!

Sorry I am a no for the meet, madam isn't always overly great at hours in the car while teeth are playing up and 2 x 2hr journeys in one day may be pushing it. Sorry Minkey that I can't therefore take you but i think we'd be squeezing into my car with 3 lil ones and two bug's etc! Have a great time. Hope we can make the next one.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie you do sound like a house of bugs at the mo..poor all of you!

jo - hope you get more sleep tonight, what a little minx..maybe time to lower those cot bases  

just heard some really horrid news..there was somebody hit by a train on a quiet country foot crossing not far away last week..she got her foot caught between the rails and couldnt get it out, now i've just heard its someone i actually know (not well, friend of a friend, but still had many chats with her)  can you IMAGINE being stuck and seeing the train approaching you and knowing whats going to happen..her poor friend tried to get her out but had to watch..OMG i feel sick thinking about it..

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

How awful Kim, just unthinkable 

Charlie, hope that things improve for you guys soon

We christened Lucas on Sunday, it was lovely, had a yummy hog roast, he was a good boy, but did cry when the water was POURED and i mean poured on him !! ... hes just had the tip of his first tooth through so has been feeling very sorry for himself, not really been able to put him down the last couple of weeks, so its been interesting to say the least  have a feeling he may take after his brother and really suffer with his teeth as hes normally such a happy chappy.

Nick hope the traffic to heathrow was clear

Once Minkey, wow thats brilliant, I still get up at least twice with Lukeyluke

NL, hope going back to work isn't too hard for you x

VIL (((hugs)))

Morgan, sorry things rae hard for you at the mo, J is certainly pushing it at the mo, can't imagine what its like when they are both doing it !

Love to all Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi

KJ - that was at Colchester wasn't it? Not all that from us here. So horrid as one man tried with her boyfriend to save her, can't  imagine how they feel now. Blooming horrid.  

Candy - wow sounds like a fab christening. your hog roast sounds great again! Sorry lucas is grumpsy with those teeth.Lets hope they pop thro in no time. Any joy on jobs for DH?  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie its a different one, near wraysbury in middlesex but i know the one you're talking about ..it was only  a couple of days before...i think they were both killed in that one 

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh KJ what horrible news, how awfull


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelly sorry to hear poor Lilly has not been well and sending a big   toboth of you, how scarey..

Charlie great to hear from you, poor Iduna and dh though hope things improve soon

KJ that awful news, did the lady survive?

Minkey,wow Clarice sounds like a dream, I also have just gotten rid of my baby stuff and it just feels sad.

Jo hope you have a better night.

Donna how are you doing

Thirtysix will pm you tomorrow sorry been a bit mad here.

All getting better here although sinuses still painful and kids have another cold.....Olivia is starting the terrible twos and asserting her independence regularly. Her speech is amazing for 22 months and the other day dh was tickling her knees and she said "leave my knees alone ok, I not like it" cheeky monkey  . Highlight of the week has been our neighbours getting chickens and the kids have  had a great time hand feeding them grapes and worms  . My craft group is going well and I am debating whether I can fit another group into my already hectic life as I have a long waiting list. Not sure I can face the prep for 60 kids, had to paint kitchen roll tubes and cut out 96 monkeys this week!!

Hope you all enjoyed then sunshine today  xxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Just got back from Heathrow, I have a stinking headache, im tired and my bum is numb, im going to have a nice cup of tea and bed, catch up with all your posts tomorrow.

jo
x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Firstly Jo and Morgan-I really feel for you both,sounds like you are having a terrible time and could do with a break. 
Wish you were both nearer the rest of us as we would definitely help. 
Jo-have you thought about approaching the local college to see if they have any childcare pupils who need to do family placements? It would cost you nothing (a friend has this) but does give you an extra pair of hands for a couple of hours a day.
Do you want me to look into it for you?
Morgan-how about renting the boys out as a wrecking team to raise some cash? 

Christening sounds fab Candy-I do love a good hog roast.

Kim-I read about the lady dog walker and thought how sad it was at the time-how awful for you though. 

I knew there was someone on here who I was amazed by after my extended absence and it is Kelly-OMG for that surprise baby-maybe you should apply to the local college too!    

Poor Lily-must have been very worrying but am glad she seems to be on the mend now and the same goes for Iduna. 

As for Clarice-the-wonder-sleeper-long may she keep that trait going! 

So-organising the meet-could anyone coming please PM me your email addresses,number of adults and number of children coming with you and I will email you all the details (not that there is much).

Wasn' t the sunshine yesterday fabulous?
We have a sausage dog puppy called Norman and he and Immy had a fab time at the park in the afternoon-I just wish I had been sat in a lovely pub garden somewhere with a book and a glass of wine.......


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

tomsmummy, no the lady did not survive 
wow olivias speech sounds great 
oh did you have to mention chickens, i'm DYING to get some, wanted littlie to have some for her birthday but did have to agree with dh in the end that we prob have enough going on this year  he did agree he would re-think next year 
96  monkeys lol..i remember the days of prepping for reception class craft activities, need a comfy pair of scissors and a guillotine is a must!

36 - NORMAN, fab name for a dog 

kj x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Tomsmummy-I can sympathise-we had Immy's 3rd birthday party on Saturday with only 20 little darlings and I know how much time and effort THAT involved!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

thirtysix - have pm'd you my details !


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me !!

Thanks for your lovley messages for my poorly Lilly    , I was so worried    

Lilly is so much better,we are on our 2nd day without a temp now and the antibiotics seem to be working and she is starting to perk up a little bit.Hospital said they have found no more extra nasty bugs in her urine and that we just need to finish the course of antibiotics.

Kj-how awful about that poor lady. As for your advice on Lilly I think your right about it going to kidneys cos she was totally yellow,she is starting to pink up now though. Is it long till your court date?? 

Moom-you ok hun??

Candy-aww Christening sounds fab.

Charlie-awww hun I hope you house is a well house very soon,are you ok?? hope you dont get anything nasty too.

36-happy belated birthday to Immy   thought you might have meant me with the little gap between babies   god knows how I will manage

Tomsmum-wow your proper busy with your craft group eh hun,well done.

Jo & Morgan-big hugs to you 2 lovlies.I have to say I can totally sympathize regarding money worries at the mo. Always here if you want to chat.

I have  just met my homestart volunteer and she is lovely,she came with the homestart organiser for my area who stayed for a while then left us to it and we got chatting away quite nicely.She is going to come one afternoon a week to help me out    she loves the twins so thats a good start me thinks

As for me my spd is still bad,I also have got really stiff over the past few days so I am really struggling now.Bump has dropped and is extremely heavy.I am at hospital on Monday so I am hoping to get my date for my c-section. I am excited about having this baby but I am so nervous on how my emotions will be affected once she is here esp as I wont be able to get out with all 3 babies very easliy.

Anyway enough from me before I get all emotional (hormones) 

Kelly x

ps forgot to say that ontop of our Lilly drama I had my sis in hospital too,she had gone on for a routine hysterectomy as she has really bad problems with blood clots etc and there were complications in surgery,she went down to theatre at 2 in the afternoon last thursday and didnt go to recovery properly untill 11 the same night,they had to open her back up as they had knicked a major artery,cant quite remember how its worked out so forgive me if this is wrong but I think they say the body has 8 litres or pints of blood?? well she lost 5    I managed to get to see her and nealry blubbed like a whale cos she looks sssooo poorly. They may be letting her home today though.

right enough form me


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh yes it was you Kelly-I really cannot get my head around having 4 under threes in the house so how you are going to keep off the gin or out of the loony bin heaven knows   

Mooo-got your details-will wait till I have the others then email you all.

x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All   

Kelly that must have been so scary with Lilly!! Glad she's feeling a bit better now..Not long for you now girlie...Is it still Isabel??  Oh btw saw the pics of the kids on your ** site.. very cute and love Harry's mad hair xx

Kj.. oh i saw that on the news and thought how tragic.. What an awful way to go..
Hmm to the chickens.. not surprised dh said no.. you've got a lot on at the moment xx

Candy.. Glad Lucas' christening went well! Mmm hog roast sounds nice. We're in the throws of planning Daisy's christening at the moment..after Dh finally agreed.. Think it's gonna be a big do.. xx

36 will pm you x  Happy Birthday to Immy xx

Jo and Morgan.. 

Charlie will miss you at the meet.. xx

Minkey.. am vvv impressed with Clarice's sleeping.. long may it continue..

T/mummy.. 96 monkeys    wow you've got patience!!

All ok here.. been busy and done lots of walking.. trying to get organised for our 1st holiday as a threesome.. Off to Menorca in about 3 weeks.. keep stressing about what to pack.. esp as the euro rate is so rubbish it will be so expensive to buy nappies etc there so will have to take them. 

Daisy is lovely as ever.. sleeping a bit better again now.. (fingers crossed) Saw my friend today who's bub is due in 5 weeks.. was looking at all her little things..My baby's not such a baby anymore.. She's gonna look huge next to this little one eh!

Love to all 
me x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

charliezoom said:


> Any joy on jobs for DH?


Vicous (spl?) circle too tired to look, but making an effort to leave earlier, will se ehow long it lasts ! xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

urrrggghh I feel like pants, didnt get much sleep last night kerys & sian both awake coughing, now I got it and of course DH has man flu and double pneumonia........


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

woo hoo I have been discharged from my specialist !  I am so happy!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats fab news Moom


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

C'monm.

Roll up,roll up for the great IUI babes meet at Paradise Wildlife Park-you know you want to!!

Jo-you have my sympathy,I used to have a partner whop whenever had a headache was convinced it was a brain tumour at the very least...


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Moomin thats great news so happy for you x x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news moomin hun 

jo - hope you get a bit of sleep tonight..dose dh up withj some drugs that'll make him sleep and  therefore 

kelly - glad lilly is on the end. your poor sis too..hope she's on her way home soon too 

36 - lovely pic of Immy 

i had a mole/cyst cut off my face today..between my lip and nose and its throbbing like hell, despite taking some paracetamol..got 3 neat little stitches so hoping it wont scar too much..just musnt look down as it seems to make it ooze...was all a bit of a drama though as turned up at the wrong hospital  we've got 2 hosps in the same trust 20 mins from eachother..obviously stoopid me didnt read my letter, just ASSUMED it would be at the hosp where i had the inital consultation..well  he never mentioned it might be at the other one   luckily arrived early at the first hosp so just about had time to zoom to the other..was a bit late but they still managed to do it luckily. could've done without the stress though 

love to all

kj x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Kelly - Hope Lily is well and truly on the mend and that you get a date on monday for C/S.
36 - So great to hear all your news. Belated 3rd Birthday wishes for Immy...so wish I could come to the meet but as much as I love my FF girls I can't do a 9hour round trip!!
Candy - Glad christening went well.do you have any more photos of boys
Moomin - hurray for being discharged
NJO - hope girls coughs clear up soon and of course DH's man flu...for your benefit tho not his!!
Well my first week back at work....having been at home for 10 months without Thomas or Grace being ill....they both got D&V!!!! Sods law! Luckily DH took some time off so I could go in but made it a lot more stress full start. Fingers crossed it's out of their system as not been ill since y'day afternoon. Poor Grace who is usually so smiley was not a happy girl. Y'day morning was the 1st morning in as long as I could remember that she did't give me a huge smile when I went in...but luckily normal service seems to be resumed this morning and sh'e back to her smiley self. Just hoping me and DH don't get the lurgy now!
Love N.Lass x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

NL - poor thomas and grace..not a good way to start your time back at work. hope you and dhmanage to steer clear of it

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,


NL - oh how nasty and what a horrid bug for them. Hope they get well
KJ- ouch sounds nasty! How are you now? Hope no scar. Did   at hosp issue!

Moom - fab fab news! Things are on the up hun, keep up the good work. You are doing so well lovey.

Starr - glad that daisy is sleeping a bit better and hope this settles more and more for you shortly. I'll miss you and all the others at the meet too, wish I could commit to it but I dare not do a 4hr round trip while these top stubborn ole eye teeth are cutting   Got a good weekend planned?

Kelly - any news on that date? How is this week for you? Improvements I hope?

Candy - oh hun, I'm hoping he gets home in good time until that dream job crops up. You all OK? Got some christening photos for us then?

Morgan - how are you all?

Doods - you out there hun? Getting worried about your silence, all ok?

Iduna is holding the computer mouse to her ear clicking it and saying hi and gabbling toddler bobbins into it, nodding, then kissing it!!  Oh lovely madness on show eh?! She swallowed a reasonable sized hair clip the other day, just made a safe entrance into the world via the wonder of poop! 
Sadly didn't get to meet Clarice the wonder sleeper today as she and her big sis have colds   so Mink kindly offered for us to postpone as we just got well in our household. So I hope to have tales of cuddles etc in a week or so. 

All got good weekends planned? Weather tomorrow looks fab here,  it in your area one and all?

Oh nearly forgot - Jo how are you How is man flu and how is the numb bum - all on the mend I hope?

Much love, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

Charlie - sorry about this morning but I would hate to pass a cold round to Iduna & your DH (& you of course!).  Clarice is feeding poorly as a result of the cold, which just means she feeds much more often as she is not getting a decent feed each time.  Fine during the day but not appreciated at night   My wonder sleeper has gone   

I think I mentioned that I had chest pains shortly before Clarice was born & they thought it might be a blood clot, but then said it was muscular.  Well I have been suffering from them again, 4 times now & it's really nasty.  I have now worked out it is triggered when I have been "doing too much" but in reality its things like pushing the pushing the pushchair.  They now think I may have a cracked rib (naughty Clarice, what strong legs  ) that is trying to set, but I keep unsetting it and it moves causing the pain episodes.  They seem to last a couple of hours each time & I am in agony with it.  The worst thing is that they say it could take ages to heal & all I can do is take paracetamol when it happens.  

Moomin - fab news  

Kelly - hope Lily is OK, how scared you must have been.

KJ - hope you are mending x

NL - hello   sorry to hear you had a bad start back to work.  I hope you are settling back in & it's not too much of a shock.  I thought if you the other day as our friend ran the London marathon & wants DH to do it with him next year (well he asked him to do it this year but I said no way, bad timing with Clarice!)  have you ever considered it?!

Candy - glad the christening went well, we need to get Clarice's booked.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Minkey xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

Minkey - no worries at all. I can wait for my cuddle   . 
Ouch with the rib, I put a rib out once from sneezing and that hurt lots so a cracked one must be agony. Hope it sets soon. Do hope Clarice gets that nose cleared very soon and goes back to wonder sleeping   . You take care hun. See you soon.

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

ohhhhh im ill, definitely man flu.  be back soon


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Moomin thats fab news  

Kj ouch poor you sounds painful hope you get better real soon  

Charlie ooh shame you didnt get to meet Clarice, how sweet is Iduna with the mouse.  

Candy glad christening went well

Jo get well soon  

36 hows things?

Minkey, ouch that sounds painful and very frustrating. Hope you feel better soon.

Big hellos to kelly, Starr, Doods, NL, Looby, VIL

I need some mummy advice, Olivia is becoming a nightmare to get to bed and will scream hysterically until I go lie next to her an give her a cuddle till she falls asleep. If I try and move she just grabs hold. Its becoming an issue and dh tried so hard to get her settled but  afetr an 1 1/2 hours I caved in   She demands cuddles constantly through out the day as well even in the middle of a meal. Any tips? I just love cuddles but need to conquer the bed thing or will never be able to go out of an evening. 

Hope you all have a great weekend, sounds like its gonna be a good one weather wise for a change. xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Minkey and Jo - hope you housegolds get well soon take care of yourselves

36 I really want to come to the meet but I am a bit apprehensive. With this PND I never know how I will feel from 1 day to the next :-(

Donna x x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Minkey - Hope the girls have got over their colds...and ouch to your rib, hope the pain eases soon. It's nice that you were thinking of me...but don't think you'll ever see me doing the Marathon. I've just got a place to do this years Great North Run and that is a big enough challenge for me....the idea of getting to the finish line and turning around and running back to the start is not very appealing!!!! I had been out a few times but then started playing netball so running went out the window...but have got my act together this week and been out twice!

Jo - Sorry you are now feeling ill, can't begin to imagine how it must be to be ill and look after 4 children, take care 

KJ - what a nightmare bout wrong hospital, hope your lip is a bit more comfortable

Toms mummy - has anything happened to make her more clingy? Hopefully it's just a stage she going through and is needing a lot of cuddles and reassurance that you are there

Thomas and Grace are over the bug and me and Dh felt bit dodgy on Friday but seem to have got off lightly. Got to go as Thomas is making out that he hasn't been fed for days and it's hard to type and listen to him saying 'I'm soooo hungry!'

Big hello to everyone.

Love N.L Xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ITS OFFICIAL... LITTLIE IS OURS ALL OURS!!!!   
we had a lovely day..though it started out extremely stressful as got stuck in dreadful traffic and nearly missed our blooming time slot which was 9.30  left 1 hr 15 mins for a 25 min journey but it just wasnt enough..we had no idea if they'd wait for us or not..we didnt even know where we were going, just the street name, there was no room whatsoever for getting lost! we parked up in some leisure centre 2 mins after we were supposed to be there..picture the 2 of us in our smart clothes, running down the road with littlie in the pushcahir yelling 'omg which bl00dy building is it?' as they all looked like office blocks! we screeched thru the door, both dying for the loo just as littlies sw came down looking worried but saying 'dont worry they will wait' PHEW!!!! never been so stressed in my life!
anyway it all went fine after that..it was very quick, just a quick chat with the judge, littlie went all coy and wouldnt talk  we'd been coaching her to bow and say 'your honour'  and she was doing it brilliantly at home but of course did not perform..she did bow to him tho from my arms..she was very smiley and happy though! we took photos with the judge and downstairs with sw and the crest and that was it! we went for coffee and cake and then popped into our adoption toddler group where we had 'congratulations' sung to us. then we went to the farm and had a lovely picnic with bubbles and yummies to eat. amazingly it didnt rain after it had poured in the morning..
so all in all a lovely day despite the beginning 
planning a party for sunday so better get on with my lists 
love to all

kj x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

KJ - Just wanted to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS to you and your family. Absolutely over the moon for you.

Hope you'll be doing the same with Little Brother very soon


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

​


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Congrats KJ - fab fab news!!!!

Glad you had a special day. Sorry it was soooo stressed in morn but all ended so brilliantly well eh?! Go celebrate some more - sure you are  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kj crikey I was stressed reading your e-mail but what a wonderful ending. I am soooooo Happy for you all CONGRATULATIONS and enjoy the party xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratulations KJ, what a start to the morning but a fantastic ending.  

Feeling a bit better now although my head still feels like its full of glue and Kerys still has it too but the rest of us seem to have recovered.

be back soon to catch up properly.

JO
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow KJ I cried when reading your post, littlie couldn't have hoped for a better mummy. I hope you will be making little brother as safe and loved as her real soon you all deserve it x x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

WOHOO KJ FAB NEWS HUN - WELL DONE​
Just a quickie 

Sorry I haven't got time for many personals,just haven't had chance to read back.Big loves to all you lovlies and I hope all peeps with nasty colds etc are getting much better. 

We went for our hospital appointment yesterday,wasn't due to have a scan but the consultant sent me for one after measuring my bump.Im measuring for 42 weeks  eeeek. Scan showed baby was fine,no extra fluid to worry about,just looks like I am expecting a whopper. Explains why I am finding it so hard these past couple of weeks.Urine had a trace of sugar too so they want baby to be checked over properly when she is born.

My c section is booked for 9th which is a week on fri  nervous now !!!!! Not totally sure I wont go into labour beforehand though as I am getting tonnes of niggles and some extremely intense braxton hicks with really bad crampy pains and lower back ache.Anyway time will tell.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the radio silence but after running about mad on my maternity leave trying to get our house all sorted out after renovations I went for a Mum to be pampering session on Wednesday and baby took that as a cue to come into the world!

I was just 2 minutes out of the salon and my waters went (no contractions at that point) and baby Isaac Arran arrived at 1.08 on Thursday morning weighing 8lb 4oz.

I won't go into the birth story just now as sir has just woken up and is looking for food but suffice to say it wasn't the idyllic natural birth I had hoped for and I don't think there'll be a number 3.

Sorry no time to catch up but did notice KJ's good news - Congrats hon, and Kelly   for Lilly and Charlie   for asking after me.

Hopefully catch up soon.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW HUGE CONGRATS DOODS
WELCOME TO THE WORLD BABY ISAAC​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh how exciting doods

welcome to the world  *ISAAC ARRAN*  

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Gosh been off for few days and it all happens!!!

   KJ and DH CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!   

So happy that Littlie is now officially yours... sounds like you had a fab day.. after a scary start!! xxxxxx

Doods, DH and Lola... 
Congratulations on the safe arrival of Isaac.....
   

Glad you managed to get your papmering in.. just in time 
xxx

Had a few manic days but all fine here...

Kelly ooh not long to go now.. and wow looks like she's gonna be a big girl!! xx

Love to all xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Blimey-I've been in bed with the lurgy since Sunday evening-pop in to check how everyone is and -WOW!

KJ-Massive congrats to you,DH and Littlie-brilliant,brilliant news.    

Doods-welcome to Isaac-what a lovely big boy! 

Donna-as for the meet-wait till nearer the time and if you feel up to it you will be welcomed with open arm-if not,there will always be another chance.

Morgan-how are you honey? 

Kelly-best keep those knees together till the 9th 

Jo-hoping you all feel better today 

Not much news from me-just a whole lot of work to catch up on having been laid up for two days......

Love to anyone I have missed

xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Wow Doods - Congratulations to you on the birth of Issac !!!  I will be back later to update the list for you.

KJ - Big congrats to you too x

Sorry got to fly need to do a  feed....

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

KJ really pleased that after the stressful start, thinks went well and finally Littley is YOURS xxxx

Welcome to the world Isaac, hope you are ok

36 hope you are feeling better

LOve to all C x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

no time to stop but just wanted to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS to KJ and Doods!  yayyyyyyyyyyyy to all of you!
xxx kirsty


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Doods - Wow - Congratulations on the arrival of Issac!!*
Was a tad worried about you with all that silence. Pleased to hear you are with baby now and that you can have some fun getting to know your new lil one. Sorry things were a bit ouchie on the labour side of things, hope you are feeling as ok as one can now lovey. Love the pic! How is it to be a family of four then? Enjoy and more photos soon please!!

Moom - Hope things are ok after your illness at weekend. You all ok?

KJ - How's it on cloud 9? You all good?

Minkey - Hope you are all ok. How's it going? Colds any better? How's the rib.

Starr - hope all is good now hun.

Love to everyone! Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Congratulations Doods and family on the birth of Isaac*​
Charlie - love the new picture of Iduna - can't believe how much she has grown up   It wasn't us that was ill over the weekend         

All ok here, Megan is chattering loads at the moment, and seem to be able to make out more words, bless her

Off to my parents next week for 5 days looking forward to that

Kelly - well done on getting your C-Section date - can't believe it is so close now

Right dinner is ready back later

xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh lovin the new pic of Iduna charlie  i spy muddy knees  oops just looked at your gallery and they're not muddy, just patterned  lovely pics..nice to see her..think i've only seen close ups before. is that a funpod i see..great arent they?

cloud9  is good...had contact with baby bro today too so adding to the week of nice things..just waiting for the nod  he is rather scrummy i have to say and littlie loves him  

supposed to be gettin my stitches out tomoz but not sure its lookin very good..seems to have gone bumpy and this eve beeding a little..really dont want it to heal badly as its on my face 

kelly - wow its so close..brickin it yet 

love to all

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

Oh moom soz it was 36 ill - oppssiewoo  . 
Have a great time at your parents, will they spoil you rotten and will you get a night out while they babysit? Megan's talking sounds fab, they are very funny sounds these early ones aren't they? Love it eh?!

KJ - Oh cuddles with babybro too, what a week you are having! You pinch yourself lots I bet don't you? Do hope it heals up nicely. You leaving it well alone of dabbing on any natural stuff? Sure it is going through natural healing cycle and all will be well. So have the celebrations continued? Did littlie get those canines all to cut? How is she?
Yes it is a funpod-love it! Need to use it more tho, which will come with her getting a bit older and helping me cook and keeping the crayons ON the work surface   etc etc I guess.

Kelly - oh not long hun. Wopper baby on the way then - you glad it is a C section   ! How are you feeling - apart from a bit nervous, how is the hulk of bump affecting you at mo?

Ta for your lovely comments on Iduna's photo bless ya girls  . I can't believe she's so grown up either, a proper lil girl now, where'd my baby go?  

36 - hope you are feeling better   soz about my mistake  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

*[fly]Congratulations Doods - Welcome to the world Isaac[/fly]​*
KJ - Hope everything goes well when you have your stitches out. So happy for you re Littlie and Baby Bro, I think you are fantastic taking Baby Bro too, will be so nice for them to grow up together.

Moomin - Hope you have a lovely time with your parents, wont be long before Megan is talking and you wont be able to stop her. 

Morgan - How are you and your boys?

Charlie - Love the new pic of Iduna

Kelly - How are you feeling, all ready for your C- Section. Are you finding this pregnancy harder or easier than your twin pregnancy?

Hi to everyone else, 36, NL, Starr, Minkey, Candy, Donna and anyone else I have missed.

Feeling a bit better here, I still have a cough but feel more human again. Poor Kerys still has a cold, her nose is thick and constantly streaming. Shes ok in herself though. Im off to see Blood Brothers tonight, im going to have to take a bottle of water in with me in case I get a coughing fit half way through how embarrassing would that be. Im officially unemployed now, got my P45 today with my last wage slip showing a £0.00   I really dont know how im going to manage for money but i suppose we'll survive. DH has his second interview for that job I was telling you about on Thursday fingers crossed he will get it, we could probably afford to move to a bigger house if he does....

Anyway love to you all.

Jo
x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

I knew it wouldnt work, how do you get flashy writing!!!  I clicked on a different colour, size, glow thing and it still doesnt work.

Jo
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

KJ - great big massive congratulations!!!  I'm delighted it's all official and it's great that you made it into such a lovely day.

Doods - Also huge congratulations.  Love the name!

NJO - Sorry to hear you're all fighting off bugs.  Hope you feel a lot better really soon.

Kelly - I saw your post about your big bump.  It sounds like they're keeping a good eye on you.  I bet you're counting the days.

We're two week waiting again (it comes around fast) but early tests are not looking good.  Okay, I admit it, it's only day eight but still...    It doesn't help that I bought some (okay 35) pregnancy tests off eBay which have to be used before they expire in a couple of weeks.  I see it as my licence to test early and often!!!  I'll keep you posted.  

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx

PS - I won't be coming to the wildlife park.  I would have love to but I've got a meeting in the morning so I wouldn't get there at a reasonable time.  I hope you all have a great time.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

VIL - oh    thought i was bad   good luck tho hun and I hope that implantation is happening day 10+ for you!   
Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Here's the list for Doods!

*BUMPS* 

KellyDallard - EDD 17/05/08
CandyKidd - EDD
Scousemouse - EDD 23/06/08
VIL - EDD 14/01/09

*BABIES 
January * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Smcc - Ryan Oliver & Joshua Daniel born 21/03/08

*April*
Minkey - Clarice Florence born 02/04/08
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05
Doods - Issac Arran born 24/04/08

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

[fly]DOODS AND DH CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF ISAAC[/fly] That is fantastic news and I love the name
[fly]
KJ and DH congratulations on being official mummy and daddy
[/fly]

Hadn't been online for a few days so to come back to Doods and KJ news was fantastic.

V-I-L   tut tut for testing early...35 tests or not!! fingers crossed x

NJO - hope DH got the job. I saw a woman with triplet girls in a buggy in the park yesterday..and surprise surprise it made me think of you! Hope you enjoyed Blood Brothers

Charlie - love the picture of Iduna

Kelly - fingers crossed baby isn't quite as big as they are suggesting!

Candy - how are your gorgeous boys?

Minkey - how are you finding being a mummy of two beautiful girls...is Clarice still being a good girl for you?

36 - hope you feeling better

Well done my second week at work and it's ok....feels like I'm starting a new job tho, suppose it will take a while to get upto speed with everything. Was supposed to be going on our first caming trip with Grace this weekend but our friends changed their minds so we are going to theirs insted but promised ourselves we will go over half term. DH and Thomas already have a few 'boys' weekends planned but keen to get Grace camping asap!!

Love to everyone not mentioned, N.L x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS DOODS ON THE BIRTH OF ISAAC WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS.

Hope everyone has a fab bank hol and that the sun shines for us all xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

LILLY IS CRAWLING !!!!!!!! Its sssooo cute but so scary too ,Its weird cos you have to follow her but cant really leave Harry.OMG this stage is gonna be fun.

VIL-wow love how many tests,lets hope you get lots of BFP'S in a few days then                 

One week to go and I am getting all Monica !!! Gonna do a rota for all friends and family so I know who has got Lilly,Harry and Oli at various times so Michael is free to come see me and keep on top of everything.Its a logistical nightmare.Still think I am gonna pop before,getting so much pressure down low   its so hard this time round as my spd and sciatica are much worse and I cant exactly sit on my harris   what with running after Harry and Lilly. Cant believe we will have an extra baby this time next week.

Hope your all ok.

Moom-do you think it would be ok for Michael to text you our news  just let me know if its a problem hun.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - you get Michael to text away hun, will be a pleasure to post your news again x x x x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning All,

Just a flying visit, hope everyone is well and enjoying their weekend.  Im off to my mums in a min, its my step dad's 60th birthday so she is having a BBQ for him.  I cant stand the bloke but I suppose I had better show willing for my mums sake!  Lets just hope the weather is nice so i can escape to the garden with the kids.  Saw Blood Brothers on Thursday, OMG it was fantastic.

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

VIL - that is early, there could still be a BFP coming your way. Sending positives your way x x

Kelly - I am so excited at your new arrival next week, do you have a time for teh section? I'm not sure how the planned sections work. Yea for Lilly crawling now you really will have fun lol

Jo - how are you feeling lately hun?

36- Thanks for your understanding

KJ - still on cloud 9? I hope so

Hello Charlie, Starr, Candy, Moomin, Tomsmummy, Morgan and anyone I have missed

I now have another walker!!!!!!!!!!! Both toddling about now so I really have to be on my toes

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Keeping everything crossed VIL, sorry not caught up peeps x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aargh internets been down

VIL you are soooo naughty  day 8 indeed  try and wait just a littler bit longer 

donna - 2 walkers, what fun  

gotta be quick as in party organising mode for this avo..pleeeeeease dont rain    my mums been making some lovely bunting for us and we've just strung it up and it looks gorgeous 
littlies been singing happy birthday all week since we told her we're having a party..she's very excited and knows everyone who's coming if you ask her reel them off  really looking forward to it..have speech prepared but everytime i try and rerad it i start to  i will have to try and get through it...

love to all, hope you're all having nice weekends

kj x

ps stitches came out fine, not infected which i was concerned about.. is still a bit bumpy but doc was happy with it so i am too


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi  

Blimey it has been so so long since I've posted... I so admire you all for being regular posters...sorry I'm so crap!

Have only had chance to do a quick read thru but here goes...

Kelly - Oh my, honey...how exciting...Friday it is then!  Will be thinking of you....at least you wont have to be pushing out that whopper babe!  I was so shocked to read about the nightmare you've had with Lilly...so pleased to hear she seems to be on the mend now...you must have been out of your mind with worry.  Take care hun, huge hugs for Friday.

Moomin - What fantastic news about being discharged ...I'm so pleased life definitely seems to be back on track for you

kj - Huge congratulations!  I'm so pleased Littlie is officially yours.... bet she looked so cute bowing, bless her.  What's the latest with Littlie No 2?  Sorry if you have posted on this a hundred times!  Hope you have a fabulous party, I'm sure your speech will be great, don't worry about the tears...I'll bet yours won't be the only ones.

Doods - Congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Isaac... it doesn't seem that long ago your daughter was born!  Shows how often I come on here!

Vil and Moosey - Keeping fingers crossed for you on your 2ww...    for testing on day 8!  Can't believe Bertie will be two soon, where has that time gone!

Candy - Hi, how are you and your lovely boys?  I did read about a day time meet and you mentioned me (thank you!) Sorry I couldn't find info on where it is    

Starr - Your pic of Daisy is lovely.  Hope all has been going well.

Big hugs to all not mentioned...

All is good here.  Hannah and William had their first Birthday a couple of weeks ago....I must update their piccie as the one here was taken when they were four months old!  We had a lovely day and I have had a fab time since playing with all the new toys!!

They have both just started walking with their baby walkers...nearly made me cry cos they look so grown up!  I started back at work two weeks ago...just one day a week tho!  I work Wednesdays and DP's mum looks after H and W at our house which works out really well.  I struggle to find the time to plan lessons just for one day so any more is definitely out of the question at the moment!  One day is just enough to keep my hand in...I think if I had come out of teaching for a three or four year break I wouldn't want to go back!!  I'm just glad my boss could offer me this one day.  

Well I guess I'd better go as it's getting near midnight  , hope I don't have too early a start in the morning!  Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Guess what... guess what... guess what...!!!!

  

I am soooooo delighted and relieved.  It looks like a much stronger one than the last cycle and is getting darker so fingers crossed.

    

Thanks for your lovely messages telling me off for testing early - what can I say, you were right!!!!!

Loads of love to all of you.

VIL
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

VIL         
    

Congratulations to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great news VIL, really pleased for you and Moosey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Sair, lovely to hear from you, we are going to Paradise wildlife Park on 14th May, 36 has kindly offered to get all all in foc, not sure how far from you ?

http://www.pwpark.com/

Looking forward to seeing an updated pic

/links


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay............. Congratulaions VIL and Moosey!!!!

(note to self.. must get my butt in gear and send back that doppler !!    )

So happy for you guys and Bertie xxx

KJ.. hope the party went well and i bet your sppech was fab!! Not a dry eye in the house xx

Kelly.. not long to go..   xx

Sorry not been on. seem to have loads to do. We're off to Menorca on the 17th so trying to get my head around the endless stuff we seem to have to take for Daisy !! All good here though!!  

Love to all xx

ps Sair lovely to see you on here.. Can't believe Hannah and William are 1 already xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow

Congratulations VIL and Moosey what fantastic news 

Well done

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

VIL - fab news!!! Well done you and congratulations. Lots of    & sticky vibes    Top News  

Sair - great to hear from you! 

KJ - Hope party time was good - fab weather for it!

Moom - hope your all ok and had a great time with ya mum.

Starr - ohhh lovely hols to look forward to hun. Mmmm for how much to pack - shocking isn't it?!

Minkey - hope that rib gets better soon.

Candy - how are you all? Any job news?

Jo - You all better now - hope so?

Donna - walkers   wowee!

Kelly - hanging on in there hun? Hope so. Not long now. Wow a spread sheet of child care for you lil ones its needed then! Hope all goes well this week as you prepare to meet this lil beauty.

Looby - how are you hun, big  's ?

Doods - you all ok? 

Love to all and sorry for those I've missed. Hope you all had a great weekend. We've had lots of fun out and about. Iduna had her first trip on the back of Dh's bike and loves it so i now need to get a bike so i can take her out too and we can then all go together. Went to a lil village mayday fair today twas twee and lovely, sun made it all the better.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Charlie, no news, hes not even done his CV, yet alone looking, but the last couple of weeks hes made a huge effort on getting hime for bathtime which has been fab, thanks for always asking after us x

KJ how was that party, any pics ?

Not long now starr

Glad Iduna loved being on the back of the bike, fair sounded fun, i love little village fairs and fetes

We had a busy weekend,  had a friend and her 3 boys stay, so this morning I got up with and did breakfast for 5 kiddies !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Love to all C x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Just a quickie as have been struck by round 2 of the flu but wanted to say big congrats to VIL and Moosey and "watch out Bertie"   fab news!

Hope to be eback shortly to catch up but with 3 jobs,school runs (no nanny at mo) and all the usual crap,life is a little   fraught at the moment.....hope you all had a fab weekend though and at least the sun shone today.


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

VIL & Moosey HUGE congratulations im so pleased for you.

Sair - I cant believe William & Hannah are one seems like only yesterday we were sending out the congratulations.  Its really good that your boss was able to offer you one day like you said it keeps your hand in....

Starr - Can you pack me in your suitcase!!!

Donna - How are you and the boys?

36 - Hope you get over the flu soon, we have all been hit by a nasty cold here but were on the mend.

Kelly - Will be thinking of you on Friday, do you have time or is it just wait your turn?

Candy - How are you, WOW how brave are you having 5 kids in the house!  Glad DH is able to come home more for bathtimes, i find bath time the most stressfull of the day.

Charlie - Oh bless Iduna, I bet she loved her first bike ride.  Glad you had a good time at the Fair and the weather was nice too.

Hi to everyone else I have missed.  We have had a nice day here, sunny this morning but did rain this afternoon but at least we got a few hours in the garden.  We are all better the girls just have a runny nose and I still have a cough but were nearly there.  After watching embarrassing illness programmes last week I have finally seen sense and im going to see my Dr about stress incontinance (sorry about spelling) I have been so embarrassed about it, havent even told DH.  I used to get it mildly after I had owen but I have it really bad now since having the girls and watching that programme made me realise how common it is and im only 28 I need to get something done about it whilst im still young.

New pics in my gallery.

Jo


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kellydallards news this way: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139888.0#new


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations Kelly

on the birth of Isabel May

       ​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Here's the list for Kelly! We need some more bumps!! VIL - let me know when I can add you on x

BUMPS                    
CandyKidd - EDD
Scousemouse - EDD 23/06/08

BABIES          
January      
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

February
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

March
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Smcc - Ryan Oliver & Joshua Daniel born 21/03/08

April
Minkey - Clarice Florence born 02/04/08
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05
Doods - Issac Arran born 24/04/08

May
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Kellydallard - Isabel May born 07/05/08
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard – Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

June
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

July
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06

August
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

September
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

October
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

November
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Wow Kelly! Fab news.

Congrats on the birth of Isabel!!!!

Love, Charlie xxx*


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Wow Congratulations Kelly what surprise news I hope Isabel and you are doing well can't wait to hear all about it.

Big hello to everyone I'll try and post more tomorrow x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratulations Kelly, Wasnt expecting the announcement until Friday but you thought she was going to come early didnt you.

[fly]WELCOME TO THE WORLD ISABEL[/fly]


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOh how exciting..

Congratulations Kelly, Michael, Oli, Harry and Lilly...
[fly] Welcome to the world Little Isabel..... 
       [/fly] 
Lots of love Kelly and Daisy xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wowee surprise news
welcome to the world Isabel May!!!
gotta be really quick - on neighbours pc as have no internet grrrr..getting withdrawl symptoms!
party was great - exactly perfectly how i wanted it and the weather was just fab. i did   through the speech but it was ok as i wasnt the only one crying lol. littlie was amazing, not fazed at all by it all and bounced on the castle all afternoon and was still going at 8.30pm! (despite only 45 mins sleep in the morning!) foster family came ans she was thrilled to see them..and they her too as the husband and daughters havent seen her for ages..was nice for our families to meet them and vice versa
didnt take many pics but have lots coming from others so will try and find some to share..we bought a handycam last week as we decided it was high time and thought it would bve great to capture the day too..but forgot to get it out 
right must fly, catch up properly soon
kisses to all

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Kj - it sounds like a perfect day


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Congratulations Kelly on Isabel's arrival.  That's lovely news.    

KJ - The party sounds lovely.  It must have been great to get all Littlie's really important people together.  Glad the weather was so good.

Starr - Not long now until your holiday.  I bet the packing is a nightmare!!!

NJO - How's your dad since you cleared out his house?


Thanks to everyone for your lovely messages.  I disappeared for a couple of days because a few hours after I posted our good news I had some spotting and cramping and thought it was all over.  Many tears followed.  After several days of obsessive testing and knicker-checking I'm so relieved to be able to say that I think we're okay.  The spotting was only ever very, very slight and has disappeared completely and the tests have got darker and darker so I'm finally going to allow myself to get excited and say I'm pregnant.  

Minkey, will you add me to the list?  I think the EDD will be 14th Jan 09.

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

VIL - phew thank goodness that was just some implantation spotting hun, what a worry for you hun. Big  . Fab news to be added to list hun, lil bro or sis for Bertie coming on up! 


Got to meet the lovely Clarice today along with minkey and agatha of course. Had lovely time and Agatha clearly adores her wonderful sister. Minkey looks like she's taking it all in her stride and looks very well on the mum of two life she now has. Snuck a wee yummy cuddle with lil bubs too  

Candy - long may the earlier home time continue! Hope he finds time to get the CV and search started, or enroll him for next yrs apprentice series, I jest   !! Madness eh? Hope you all is good with you and your boys.

36 are you better? Sounds frantic.

Any more Kelly news? Take it the C section was needed then?!

Wow fab weather is continuing, you all enjoying?!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Am confused as posted last night but its not there  

VIL congratulations on your wonderful news

Kelly well that was a surprise, looking forward to hearing all about it and Congratulations on the birth of Isabel Mae x

Big sunny hellos to all you other lovelies


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kj sounds like you had the most amazing day x

Minkey thanks fir new list

VIL    

Cx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Kelly-Wow-fantastic weight and gorgeous name-congratulations (if I could do all the sparkly coloured,moving stuff I would but it is there in spirit!)

KJ-Party sounds fantastic-how lovely to have the foster family there to see how happy littlie is-bring on little bro!

VIL-so pleased it's "sticking"-yay-Jan baby....

Charlie-jealous of the Clarice cuddles......

Flu has now changed into just a cold-thank God as has been a trying week but have to say the weather-despite not seeing much of it,seems to put everyone in a better mood and certainly lifts my spirits.

Two brief but funny stories-on Wed,chief exec of company I work for called and as Immy was on the trampoline and quiet,i thought it safe to answer.....WRONG!!!! SHe immediately started with "Mummy" requests.In desperation I raced to the cupboard where I had a load of marshmallows (flumps?) left from her party-threw a handful into the cage around the trampoline and hey presto-bad Mummy award but three minutes convo withthe chief exec in peace!

On second thoughts-won't bore you with the other one,suffice to say missstubborn pants insisted on wearing a complete velour outfit yesterday afternoon-head to toe and zipped up!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

VIL - have added you to the list on page 14  

Charlie - great to see you yesterday & thanks again for the gift, you are naughty    Nice to know I am at least giving off the impression of someone in control   

36 -     at Immy, they are such a great age at 3 I think, really starting to turn into little people from toddlers.  I was telling Charlie yesterday that Agatha said to me earlier in the week that "the baby in her tummy was coming out soon".  I said, oh how nice, she then said "I am the Mummy & Sportacus is the Daddy"       Lucky she has no idea what she is implying.....

My insurance company have finally relented on me driving before 6 weeks so that is great to be able to get out & about again.  I am not going to come to the farm though as I can't risk the long day with these ongoing rib problems, sorry.  Will def come next time.

So this has been the first week all on my own with the 2 of them, it has gone pretty well & not as scary as I thought, I even managed to get Agatha down to preschool 3 mornings for 8am - most impressive I thought! Agatha has been rather trying at times, we are finally trying to drop her nap, which makes her pretty unpleasant in the afternoons  

Love to all & here's to another sunny weekend   

Minkey x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all!

Two posts in one week...not bad eh!!

Kelly - huge congratulations on the safe arrival of Isabel May... really thrilled for you.

Vil and Moosey - Fabulous news...wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Candy - Thanks for the info hun.  Unfortunately we won't be able to come as Wednesday is the day I work, plus I'm a crap motorway driver...would be way to scared to brave the M1 and M25 on my own!!!!

Sorry no more personals, we're meeting DP for a picnic lunch so better go and make sarnies before H and W wake up!

Love and hugs

Sarah xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sorry for not posting but things have been a bit hectic here with family visting from Scotland and Isaac is great at sleeping during the day but unfortunately not so good at nights   .

Kelly - Huge Congrats on the birth of Isabel - hope it wasn't too traumatic with her early appearance!

VIL and Moosey - Congrats on the BFP. Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

KJ - So glad the party went well and littlie enjoyed it too.

Hello to everyone else - sorry gotta go as hungry horace needs feeding again!

Love to all,

D x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations Doods!   

Love the new piccie  Lola looks so proud of her new baby brother. Hope you're all doing well 

Fab news VIL & Moosey....thrilled for you both 

Congratulations once again to kelly 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

woo hoo I'm BACK!!
had to get an engineer out in the end to give us a new modem but we've got a prob with our cable outside the house which means i had to choose between tv or internet  course i chose the net so no tv for me now till 31st may..unless i can find a cable to plug into that old fashioned thing on the roof, whats it called, oh yes the aerial  and then i can get channels 1-5.

been really tired this week - think the party wore me out, plus the heat too. no news from SS yet.....

kelly -hope alls well with isabel..any update moomin?

VIL - sooo pleased its all looking good 

minkey - what HAS Agatha been up to - sporticus the daddy 

looking forward to wed..hoping this nice weather holds..isnt this heat bonkers..i dont feel at all prepared for this instant summer..lucky i had got littlie some sandals off ebay or she'd have been in her winter shoes all week.
all of a sudden everything needs to be out of the greenhouse and into the veg patch but havent had time.everythings in their tiny little pots all dying of thirst in the sun as i cant keep them from drying out

let littlie paint yesterday in the garden..omg she decided to paint herself was very funny..she was really pleased with herself until i dunked her in the cold paddling pool to wash off 

right must get on and get the tomatoes in thier gro-bag..

kj


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Any more takers for a fabulous day out at Paradise Park on Wed?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

looking forward to it, just need to work out my route tomorrow !  got my picnic stuff today !


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry 36 I was leaving to teh last minute to see how I felt but I am going to opt out this time even though I know the boys would love it. Things are good at the moment but I don't want to push myself to much.
I hope the weather stays nice for you and you all have a fab day x x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Really can't remember when I last posted and haven't got time to scan through!

Doods - Love the picture of Lola and Issac. How are you finding life with two?

Kelly - Congratulations on the birth of Isabel. Hope you are managing some time to sleep!

V-I-L and Moosey - many congratulations on your BFP

Candy - loving the picture of Jacob and Lucas, Lucas looks so grown up!

Minkey - We are coming to Norfolk in the summer...may try a little detour so we could meet you and the girls...feels so good to be able to say 'girls'!

KJ - party sounded great. I admire you finding the time to do your tomatoes. We got an allotment last year but ashamed to say our friend has done the majority of the work

36 - wishing I could join you all on wednesday...but 8 hour trip not too practical!!!

Big hello to everyone I've not mentioned personally. What with being back at work, playing netball (me and a friend started an informal group and we now have 30 mums on our books!!) trying to start my training for the Great North Run and of course the best bit looking after Thomas and Grace I've really struggled to get online. Will try really hard to catch up with more of your news soon...and sort out a photo! Have managed to upload some on ******** though.
Lots of love N.Lass x
Wish I was able


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

And so you should be ashamed NL, I single handidly dug over our plot this year, doing about 10minutes aday, all that Lucas would allow.... just kidding, lucky you having hlep !

Me and Jacob have only just started planting our seeds though, so we are welll behind this year and off to France on 6th June for 2 weeks, main time ! so ....... not sure how much we will get done this year, but how fab is this weather peeps, loving being outside from morning till dark.

doods love the new pic, hope you are ok, NL that pic I put is a good 3 months old now, but the nbets I have of the two of them at mo

Shame you don't feel up to it Donna, is it far from you ? could you just come for an hour of so and play it by ear ?

Looking forward to seeing the rest of you tommorow, I am hoping to arrive a bit earlier, so will text when I do, but make way to the agreed place for agreed time !

KJ glad internet is sorted, smiling at littley painted and then diunked.

I stopped feeding Lucas on Friday as he reached 10months, boy was he drinking allot as I have boobs fit to burst ever since, the pain hasn't got any worse since Sunday, but still really uncomfy and hard to hold boys, so the fact its not getting worse, must mean its going to get better soon..... fingers crossed

Must dash peeps off out for the day to our fav activity place and not even thought abpout packed lunch or doing boys breakie yet

Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi everyone
Hope you all have a fab day out tomorrow - take lots of pics so I can see you all    Wish I could come but it's too far for us, so have a  brilliant time.

Know what you mean about the gardening.  We managed to build some raised beds but it's a nightmare trying to plant anything with 2 inquisitive boys following you around with trowels    Still, I've got a few seeds and seedlings in and got them to help plant sunflowers and stocks next to their play house.

Must get my lazy bones dressed and take the boys to the animal farm
byeee xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wot no Brownies


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

why are we all still online and harping on about brownies when we should be on the road 
i've got 2 banana muffins i made on sun, will they do  

jo - mags are always the same with their editing..my friend did an article after her little boy was killed in a car crash and you'd think they'd have been really senseitive given the nature of the story, you wouldnt believe the nonsense they printed, it was like reading a story in the SUN 


kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hope you're all having a lovely day out.  

Jo - I'll look out for the mag.  It's not one I've seen but we only have a tint newsagent in the village.  I will wander further afield though!

Kelly - What a story.  I'm sorry you're all battered and bruised but glad that DD arrived safely.  I suppose it'll take a while to adjust so go easy on yourself.  Can't wait to see photos.

Everything seems to be okay here.      No more bleeding and I think symptoms are kicking in so I'm really hoping that things will be okay.  Moosey is working really late tonight so I'm all on my own.  Normally I'd watch rubbish on TV but I expect I'll just zonk out when Bertie does - how sad is that

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

Quick one for mo, will try to catch up more.

Missed being with you all, you all sounded sooooo excited to meet - know how to make us feel left out eh     !! Did you all have much fun? So what is the goss? Do hope we can make the next meet.

Candy - hope those (.)(.)'s have eased, you gone cold turkey and not eased down the feeds? Brave you! Hope it all settles soon, should do soon hun.

NL - arrrr we just missed each other one year @ Norfolk on hols i seem to remember! When are you in this neck of the woods then? You sound a busy bee!

VIL - Glad things are progressing well hun.

Kelly - sorry it was a scary time but glad you are all home and safely settling in.

Jo - I'm no where near Wales hun, soz. Will look out for mag. good ole editorial teams making it all up, why oh why?! Bet you all look totally lovely tho , your girls are scrummy!

moom - you all ok?

Doods - how are you?

Love to all.


Must fly!

Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well the goss is we couldnt see candy cos of her gigantic (.) (.) so we've no idea if she was there or not 

hope we're all home safe and sound and didnt get stuck in any yukky traffic...really lovely day..so nice to see you all and all our beautiful babes. Littlie was asleep before we got 2 mins down the road but luckily woke herself up after 1/2 hr instead of sleeping all the way home which i thought might happen..although as yet she isnt in bed  she's been talking about green parrots all evening 

36 - thanks so much for getting us all in for the day, fab place..shame its such a trek from us  
Immy is scrummy and so sweet sharing round her food ..it was bugging me all day who she reminded me of..its the little girl from the film '3 men and a little lady' found i pic, think she's the spitting image!http://services.windowsmedia.com/vidpic/pic200/drV000/V018/V001898JG66.jpg'

mooms - lovely to see you looking well. Megan is such a poppet, joining in with all the big ones, she's so contevt, didnt see her cry all day  she's SO like Richard

looby - lovely to see you again, Littlie said 'katie bounce' when she woke up  not envying all your hair brushing 

Starr - Daisy's looking so big and grown up, such a good girl all day long, i just showed littlie your Daisy avatar and she said 'daisy wherer you?' when i said 'we'll see her another day' she said 'oh wow' 

Candy - your 2 boys have ready made girlfriends i think..have a lovely pic i'll mail you later. hope they didnt sleep ALL the way home and consequently late to bed 

looking forward to doing it all again soon 

right somebody needs putting to bed

love to all kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Evening ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely day, you definitely had the weather for it.  Sorry I havent been around much my grampy died on Sunday, he was 84 and he went suddenly but peacefully, funeral will be on Tuesday so I havent been feeling myself.  Anyway Im going to try and catch up with everybody:-

Kelly sounds like you had a bit of a nightmare but im glad that Isabel arrived safely and your feeling ok.  Hope your getting plenty of rest and help with Oli, Harry & Lilly.

VIL - So glad the bleeding has stopped, hope your getting plenty of rest. 

KJ - Sorry you didnt get "lost", I was looking forward to a surprise visit!!!

Charlie - Yep the editors really messed the story up wouldnt mind but I didnt get a penny for it, not even the pictures!  I only made the front cover, they didnt put one of me in the main pic just the girls!

Donna, How are you feeling?  Im always wondering how you're doing.

Hi to Starr, Moomin, Candy, 36, Tomsmummy hope your all ok.

oh by the way Sian is crawling - Now my troubles have started!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Well what can  say a fabulous day out, great weather, fabulous venue and company.... we even had our very own tour guide who could even talk to the animals !!! thanks 36 & Immy for being such fab hosts 

Thanks to all for pinic bits, especially 36 and immy for her wonderful sharing, hope the rug wasn't too dirty Looby, Lucas is a mucky pup !

We were so lucky with the traffic home (Hope you guys were too) and although the boys slept all the way home, DH still managed to get them down by 8.30 ! as for me, I took a quick lay down on the bed at 7 as couldn't keep my eyes open and feel alseep waking when they were both tucked up in bed ... result !!

Can't wait to see the pics KJ, I didn't take many, but will have a look and see if i have any.  Littliey was the her usual happy self, such an uplifting little girl...... wow Moom, how much Megan has changed and as KJ says in there with the big guys 

Starr Daisy is a little star, such a happy contented little girl and well done on that sitting up, even managed to stay up when Lucas was trying to knock her down.... looby Katie is sucha  fab jumper, reckon she will be an olympic trampolinist !

VIl glad all seems to be going well, fingers crossed, missed seeing you guys,  Bertie woudl have loved it

Nick, did you not even get the proof piccies ? well done sian hope you get a break b4 the others join her

Hehe Charlie, no i couldn't cut down as Lucas was a mare at night, he woudl only ever have me and i couldn't hold him without him leaning over to have some milk and hes very strong ! ... it had to be an all or nothing, thankfully hes always taking a bottle, so although hes maybe not drinking his quota hes doing well and i think more happy at night now, like you, hope you can make the next meet, we have all met b4 apart from 36, its always great to meet new friends from here

Love to all Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

keemjay said:


> well the goss is we couldnt see candy cos of her gigantic (.) (.) so we've no idea if she was there or not


lmao think despite having quadrupuled in size, i was still the smallest cup size there ! hehe xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh sounds like you had a wonderful day guys, when is the next one I am definitely coming     

NL - would love to meet you if we can manage it   - when are you in Norfolk & where abouts?  Charlie is only 10 mins from me here too, so hopefully we could all get together?  

Had Clarice's 6 week check yesterday and I have to go back in two weeks as they want to monitor her as she isn't smiling   The doctor was not very nice about it, Agatha didn't smile until she was 8 weeks old & no one said anything, I can't believe they would fail you for that?  I said perhaps she is just a grumpy baby, the doctor was not amused    Will try to book with a different one next time.

She's a good weight now - 8lb 6oz, you never know how much they are getting with breast feeding do you, but despite being very sicky she is obviously doing OK.

Kelly - wow what a story of Isabel's birth, I hope you are recovering OK, it's horrible not being able to lift up the others isn't it.  I have only just starting lifting Agatha again.

Please can I see some photos of the meet?  Glad I wasn't there with my MASSIVE boobs, would beat any of you hands down at the moment     

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All..

Needless to say we had a fab day yesterday too.. Even managed to pop into tesco on the way home and bet i still beat you all!!

36 and Immy.. thankyou so much for inviting us all to 'your' zoo.. Am still laughing at the picture of a meercat digging up your carpet during a stay at our house with a lion cub in the other corner!!. 

Candy. hhmmm think Daisy is rather taken with Lucas.. She did flirt outrageously with him.. So sweet to see J and Littlie together too.. They've made a real friendship those too. xx

KJ.. Littlieid such a credit to you and so funny.. So looking forward to meeting baby bro later in the summer.. xx

Looby...Lovely to see you all again.. Stop giving yourself a hard time, i think you're doing really well considering. Katie took a real shine to Immy didn't she.. got a fab pic of them holding hands walking along. 

Moom. you're looking well too.. Megan is such a poppet and so good. Hope the journey home was ok xx

Minkey.. Daisy didn;t smile till 8 weeksish either!! Even asked the doc and he said not to worry.. I'm convinced all these health workers are on different planets. Don't worry sweetie.. xx

VIL yay to things looking good..  Candy's right Bertie would have loved the park.. maybe next time xx

Right really must try and pack for saturday.. not sure how its all gonna fit but will try.. Am determined NOT to get stressed (i know no chance eh!! )

Please lets meet again soon.. 

Love Me and little D xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Sounds like you all had a great day, so jealous and determined to meet you all one day soon. You def picked a good day, imagine if it had been today!! Only just got dry and now have to go back out to get Tom from school 

we had a fab day at Paradise Park after Olivia was born but lost Tom as all 4 adults were watching me put Liv in her buggy and Tom sneaked off. Found him on the digger with the balls  very scarey though. Loved feeding the camels and only discovered the water bit as we leaving so must go back this Summer. Do ever meet up with partners as then I could come as dh could drive?

Still waiting for those photos Kelly, it's not like you have anything to do  

Jo wow you gonna be fit 

Getting a bit stressed as we are going to France in a couple of weeks so have to sort business and art group out and then Olivia is 2 just as we get back and she is having 2 parties so all a bit chaotic really. Bought her a 8ft trampoline for her Birthday and she is loving it and so is her brother.

hope you all have a great weekend and that the sun comes back soon xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Oh ta for all the Goss!! Sounds like much fun.

Minkey - hey hun, she'll be smiling in no time you see. It'll be all a lot of fuss about nothing I'm sure. Fab Weight too, keep up the great work. How are those rib pains? Is it easing? Hope you're all well. Thought of some nice outside places to meet up next time if we choose a nice day so shout me when you are free.
Iduna has just eaten the worlds largest portion of broccoli so if you see her passing above your house via the power of her own wind you know why!!!  Mad child 

Candy - Love the pic of the boys! Glad Lucas is fine with bottle. Hope you get some more sleep now he's not wantng all that Boobiejuice (my sister's mad naming of it not mine I add ) Has Dh made it home lots for bath & bed time this week? LOL  @ your sleep when you got home, fab timing hun!

Starr - hope packing goes well. Yipppee hols time for you then!

Looby - love to you all, how are ya hun? xxx

Tomsmummy - ohhh sounds like lots to do for you hun. Hope it isn't tooo stressssful!

VIL - Keep that lil jellybean safe & warm!

KJ - Littlie sounds like she had great fun. She sleep Ok after her long day and late night? When is the next 'event' for baby bro?

*Pics of meet please!*

Kelly - Pics of lil one please!

Well madam timely cut her last canine tooth yesterday so normal service seems to be slowly returning  Hope some 'normal' sleep pattern comes back with it too, please . Lil poor love. She seems happier with them cut even tho they are v slow to come through at least the first cut of these top ones has occurred. Blooming teeth. .

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooo

Another one who wants to say *'Thank you'* for a fab day yesterday. Megan was asleep in the car within about 2 minutes of me driving and slept for nearly 2 hours! And she still slept well last night 

Got stuck in loads of traffic on the M3 going home, so took me nearly 3 hours to get home, but still worth it though as had a really good time.

Candy - lovely to see you, behind the inflated (.) (.)    Jacob and Lucas are both gorgeous

Thirtysix - thanks for organising yesterday and being our tour guide, loved the story to about the meerkats and the lioncub in your home! Immy was a good guide to, and she is such a delight to be around as well

Starr - Daisy is absolutely gorgeous and can't believe how happy and smiley she is, don't think we heard her wimper once - don't rub it in about going to Tesco on the way home and still being home before the rest of us !!!!!!

KJ - Littlie is fab, and such good fun to be around, again she is another little stunner. Good luck with baby bro - can't wait to meet him as well - hopefully later on in the summer - hope everything goes smoothly for you all

Looby - lovely to see you and DH again, and of course the gorgeous Kate - loved watching her on the soft play with DH - bet they were both worn out when you got home!

Hope we can arrange another meet up soon, Megan loved playing with all the other kiddies - and I am always happy to travel

Right better look busy as I am typing this at work


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I am sooooo jealous that you all got to meet up. It will make me kick my **** into gear and organise a mini northern meet with Billie!!! Seems like Jacob and Lucas were only boys there so would love to have come just so Thomas could give them some competition!!! Sounds like you hada fab day.

NJO - so sorry to hear about your Grampy, my thoughts are with all of you. My grampy was a grampy too, he lived in Whitchurch and when I took him out for his 88th birthday the bloke heard me call him grampy and bought over complimentary puddings as his grandad was a grampy and said there weren;t many grampys around xx

Minkey - DO NOT LET THE DOCTOR UPSET YOU!! Don't think many babies smile at 6 weeks. My mum lives by the Broads. The plan is to camp near my mums for a few days and then catch up with some friends as me and DH both used to live there. You will have to pm me or ******** me details of which area you are...think it's suffolk way?

I really must sort out some photos of Thomas and Grace, they are like peas in a pod. Haven't bought Grace many clothes as couldn't really jusitfy it having been givien so many...however went to the Debenhams sale and got some gorgeous things!!! Grace still has no teeth but had chicken curry and rice chopped up tonight!!!!!! Big girls dinners from now on! There's a medival fayre in the village tomorrow and Thomas made me laugh today as he keeps talking about the evil fayre!!! WIll try and catch up some more soon. Love N.Lass x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Harry & Lilly for tomorrow, Hope you all have a lovely time.  just in case Im not around.  

NL - Did your Grampy live in Whitchurch, Cardiff??  Im dreading Tuesday, we have such a large family and he meant everything to all of us I just know im gonna be covered in running mascara and snotty tissues.  I find it really hard to see my mum crying!  

Anyway hope your all supporting CCFC for me today!

Jo
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry Jo, won't be supporting Cardiff today       Pompey girl me !!!!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie to say see ya!!!  Off on hols in about an hour.. all packed but think we're way over on the weight    

Back in 9 days so catch up then...

xxx

ps Happy 1st Birthday Harry and Lilly xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

have a fab time Starr


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Happy Birthday 1st Lilly & Harry   Have a great day.

Jo - awh hun so sorry you have lost your grampy. I do hope that the funeral goes well and you can remember the fab times with him. Sorry for your loss hun.
Saw the mag, fab pic of your girls! 
Not a footie girl so did it go well - you or Moom happy tonight?  

Starr - Have a great time away on hols, enjoy hun! Hope you didn't break the scales with your suitcases!

Tomsmummy - have you managed to sort cover for the business and art group while you'll be away? Where in France are you all off to? Should be great time away once you have things sorted you can relax into it I hope!? 
Wow olivia's 2nd bday, where did the time go? trampoline sounds great fun, i'd love one for Iduna and not sure who'd like it more   . Bet Tom loves it too. 
Is Olivia still doing well with potty training, has she got it all sussed?

NL - Fab to buy some clothes for Grace, bet you had much fun. Have fun at the 'Evil' fair tomorrow then!   bless Thomas.
I love the broads, we used to camp there when I was lil. I do remember you staying there before but hadn't realised you used to live there too. How cool. So did you make a move back to the 'north' or was that a new move for you? 
Are you in Norfolk in school hols? Be great to meet (if I can tag along too??) Minkey & I live in Suffolk and are only 10mins apart from each other (& we meet for cake, yum  ). Will that be Grace's first camping trip or are you getting her in the tent earlier than this holiday?
Sounds like Grace is doing very well with her food! Yum. Did Thomas eat that well too? How are they both? Pics would be lovely to see.
You started your GNR training yet? Can we sponsor you again? You running for same charity again?
Have a fab meet up with Billie.

Billie - talking of you, how are you?

Candy - any better now? have they fully deflated  ? Hope you are now able to cuddle ya boys. How are you all?

Moom - how are you? All going well? How's the lovely Megan? 
Not a footie girl so did it go well - you or Jo happy tonight?  

minkey - you all ok?

Hope you all have a great weekend!

We went to a local agricultural show today, Iduna loved it. Minkey did you all go? Fab time even tho it rained a bit too  . Madam has now got yet another cold, guess that'll be the lush teeth - ho hum.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - I'm happy tonight !!!!  Pompey won 1- 0

All is good here at the moment, things are fab with me, really feeling on top form again at the moment, no blips now for a couple of weeks.  Megan is a monkey but so loveable with it, starting to chat more now as well.  Been at work all day today    and got to work tomorrow as  well    oh well at least it helps put food on the table 

Off to watch Britains got Talent now


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

There is one of these in cambridge and its £95

http://www.babypremier.co.uk/

/links


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Kelly so sorry forgot to post Happy Birthday to Lilly and Harry did youi have a nice day?
Isabel is gorgeous but of course you already know that, how are you getting on?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

VIL - oh hun so pleased that you saw the sac but understand the ongoing anxiety caused by a waiting for more info. These people only charge £40 http://www.a4dbaby.com/prices.htm and is a journey along A14 for you to Martlesham outside Ipswich - just over the Orwell bridge. I had my 4D scan with Iduna there and they were great. Or can you go to local hospital, are Addenbrooke's NHS Antenatal unit an Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit? However am I correct to guess you are looking to go to FetalCare at £140? I can not highly recommend them enough and to me it would be worth every penny to be under their care again. As I'm sure you know Christoph is a * very * well trained ultrasonographer & highly respected consultant, he works NHS & private. Whatever you choose to do I hope you can relax a bit this coming week hun and that more positive news is not far away.   

Donna - where are you heading off to, anywhere nice? How are you hun? have a lovely time away, we'll miss you.

Morgan - ta hun x. How are the boys? How are you? How's your house, still DIY tastic?

Moom - so pleased that you are feeling good and things are going so well. I see your ticker says hols aren't far off, exciting!

Minkey - how are you all? Is that pain any better in your rib? How is Agatha doing on dropping that sleep? Still miss moody monkey in afternoons or getting used to no pm sleep and allowing you all to get more rest at night? Have you recovered from your night out 

KJ - did Dh have a good birthday? You all on cloud nine I guess?

Candy - hope all is good with you all.

Happy Birthday to Harry & Lilly - sorry was bit early at posting that the other day! Have a fab day!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Much Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey charlie you always forget to tell us about you guys !

KJ still smiling x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelly Isabel is beautiful. You are a lucky lady.  

Seeing her photo prompted a big discussion with dh about more kids and I def want more and he def doesnt. 

KJ am sooooo happy for you. Looking forward to hearing all about little bro. How old is he? Hope dh had a fantastic birthday and what a year you have all had 

VIL sorry to hear you have not had a more conclusive scan but if hosp aren't worried then I am sure all is fine.   

Charlie glad to hear Iduna is doing well and her allergies are improving.  

had a real stressful meeting with friend as her son and mine either love or hate and we had  hours of hate today. I ended in tears shouting at Tom and my gorgeous little girl went round tghe garden collecting flowerheads in her wheelbarrow then came in and presented them to me" saying flowers for mummy" yes i cried even more


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

quickie as late and pooped, been a mad busy day with one thing and another...

well, what can i say, visit this afternoon was just lovely..littlie was asleep when FM and baby bro ( now 8 months) arrived which was nice as we could fuss over him a bit without worrying about making her jealous..he was sooo happy and responsive and leaned into my arms for a cuddle after about 10 mins..heavenly  he is crawling all over the place and pulling himself up to stand no problem, clever little chap. they stayed for over 2 hrs and when litlie got up she was delighted to see him and gave him lots of 'huggies' she shared some of daddy's birthday cake with him so he has sampled my home baking already! he is really chilled out and happy and sooo smiley..very like littlie really..FM says they are very similar personality. we took tons of pics and some video too which will be really nice to keep, and show to grandma etc! we've made dates to see him twice a week for the next 3 weeks so lots of contact for us all..i can already tell he's going to be easy to settle, no signs of being clingy to FM, although he clearly has a good attachment to her, but he didnt mind at all me doing his nappy 
we've had bubbles and takeaway curry toinight and sat and watched the video a few times and flicked through the lovely album of piccies that FM has put together of him too. i keep pinching myself and saying to DH 'we're having a baby boy!!' its unreal...

in love all over again kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

KJ - That is lovely news.  He sounds gorgeous and it's great news that he seems pretty chilled out.  I bet they're super cute and I hope I get to meet them both sooner or later.  Congratulations again!

Tomsmummy - It's so hard when your child bickers with your friends' kids.  Sounds like your flowers came off the worst though!

Charlie - How's DH?  You said he was having some MS problems.

Thanks for all digging out scan info for me - you did far better with your research than I did!  Unfortunately I have already booked the expensive one but now I know there are cheap ones to be found I might become the most scanned woman on the planet.  This could replace my pregnancy test fetish!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks very much for the info though.  If we need to go back again or if I decide to have a 4D scan I'll look into the others.

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wanted to let you know how it went yesterday.  Very very sad day but gramps had a wonderful send off, he had the navy flag draped over his coffin with his medals on top, lovely lovely service, my nan played him "Mr Wonderful" by Peggy Lee which she used to sing to him as we were led out of the crem which was sooooo emotional and I cant stop crying thinking about that song now.  ALso have a huge confession to make, remember I told you about the embarrassing medical problem I had a few pages back, well I had an appointment with GP today and I chickened out, I couldnt tell him.

Now Magazine photo's in my gallery.  Be back soon to catch up properly.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw jo i meant to send you a  for the funeral but my heads rather up you know where at the mo  glad you gave your gramps a good old send off .mr wonderful sounds like a fab song to play..it will always help you remember him
fab pics, you look so well
and as for the docs  what did you say as an excuse as to why you'd gone!? get back there and get it sorted you big wuss. i'm gonna keep on at you now about this you know 

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Jo, Lovely photos I haven'y been able to find the magazine though I'll keep looking


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

Jo - The funeral sounds lovely - a really personal send off.  I'm going to join KJ is hounding you to go to the doctor   .  I bet everyone who's been prgenant has got an embarassing problem left over.  My pelvic floor muscles certainly aren't what they were - don't make me sneeze    Now go to the doctor!!!!

I've got great news - at the scan last night we saw an embryo with a heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fantastic news VIL, so did you get an EDD ? so excited for you and Moosey

Jo, like the others you really must see someone and as for pelvic floor, i don't even need to sneeze !

Cx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Candy

I think my EDD will be 16th Jan.

LOL at saggy pelvic floors!  It's tragic!!!!

VIL
xxx

PS  Jo - those photos are gorgeous.  You look so glam and the girls are beautiful.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats great News VIL. Congratulations again to you and mossey x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Feeling a bit better today, the odd thing still sets me off he was so much more than a grampy to me.  Feels like I have lost my dad!  Anyway I have read back through the past couple of pages so im going to try and catch up.

VIL - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you and Moosey,   Girls might look beautiful with that I would have to agree but me looking glam, not so sure about that one  

Donna - How are things with you?  I had trouble finding the magazine too, ended up in Tesco, its the NOW magazine but they do a mother and baby one, Suzanne Shaw is on the front cover

Candy - How are you?  I promise I will make another appointment with my GP soon.

KJ - Fantastic news about littlie's brother, im so happy for you.  I was going to the doctors for the pill anyway so I just didnt mention my other problem.

Tomsmummy - Hope your feeling better now, Owen has a friend like that, it can be a nightmare.  Owen's friend is rather naughty and Owen copies him so poor owen is forever being shouted at for copying!  How are your flowers  

Charlie - how are you?

Kelly - Hope Isabel is settling into her new life, how are you finding being a mummy to 4.  Your pictures are gorgeous, I recognise the baby Einstein chair in the background!  Really handy arnt they!

Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday although I think weather is going to be pants!

Jo
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Just a quick visit...

VIL & Moosey - fab fab news!!!! Congrats and have a very relaxed weekend knowing that lil one is growing well in ya tum!

KJ - Did we miss your birthday hun? Was it yours yesterday madam quiet one f so then Big Happy Birthday, if not soz i am an idiot 

Jo - sorry not had time to look at pics. Glad funeral was just as it should be and grampy was remembered and sent off very well. Get to Gp - YOU HEAR ME    !

Enjoy a great BH weekend I'll be back on as soon as pos. 

LOL @ Pelvic Floor - mmmmm!

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141593.0


----------

